# DHFC Women's Team



## YTC (Jun 6, 2019)

Joe.Co.UK will be making a series of films called 'Not here to take part' on the teams first season in pink and blue.

More info on the merger here: Dulwich Hamlet Announce New Women's Team - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Also pre-season announced! 



Really can't stress how excited I am about this. Going to be quite the season and the first of many. Hope as many of you make it down to games as possible.

And WFC league games ARE covered in the Season Ticket.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 6, 2019)

Absolutely fantastic! brilliant news and long overdue.


----------



## Taper (Jun 6, 2019)

Really great development.  They'll get a lot of support from fans I reckon.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

Brilliant news.


----------



## YTC (Jun 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Brilliant news.



Please Buzz if you can!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

YTC said:


> Please Buzz if you can!


Already working on it. Will publish something tomorrow.


----------



## bkbk (Jun 6, 2019)

Top work and a big well done to all involved in getting this sorted.


----------



## YTC (Jun 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Already working on it. Will publish something tomorrow.



Cheers!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

YTC said:


> Cheers!


It's done already!

Dulwich Hamlet FC announce women’s team for the 2019-2020 season

*updated! (re YTC's post below)


----------



## YTC (Jun 6, 2019)

editor said:


> It's done already!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet FC announce women’s team for the 2019-2020 season



Amazing, just a note that ST's will be half price for pre-seasons. Free for all league games


----------



## Nivag (Jun 6, 2019)

On Twitter here Dulwich Hamlet FC W (@dulwichhamfc_w) on Twitter


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 7, 2019)

If you’re not a season ticket holder £4 seems a lot for the level...


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If you’re not a season ticket holder £4 seems a lot for the level...


Really? Seems pretty reasonable to me given that it's taking place in a decent (ish) ground with proper facilities.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 7, 2019)

editor said:


> Really? Seems pretty reasonable to me given that it's taking place in a decent (ish) ground with proper facilities.


I’m talking about the level of the football. I think it’s fair to say we will be one of the few clubs charging at this level. It may seem cheap compared to First Team games but in the women’s game it will be seen as very expensive. I would presume, at the very least, there will be a programme of sorts included in the price. Interested to know, based on your pricing criteria, which other leagues or clubs at any level, base admission prices on the standard of facilities.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I’m talking about the level of the football. I think it’s fair to say we will be one of the few clubs charging at this level. It may seem cheap compared to First Team games but in the women’s game it will be seen as very expensive. I would presume, at the very least, there will be a programme of sorts included in the price. Interested to know, based on your pricing criteria, which other leagues or clubs at any level, base admission prices on the standard of facilities.


The real test will be if people show up. If they do, then it's priced right and the team gets to benefit from a useful income.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 7, 2019)

I confess I've never been to step five women's football, and after a short investigation I've found it very difficult to discover the pricing of games at this level. I think this is because a price is not generally listed on adverts for games because it's free to attend. This game towards the end of the season - at the step above - might confirm that supposition.


Also editor, I don't think that you believe that the correct price for something is what the market will pay. After all the market pays £700,000 for "luxury" flats in Brixton.


----------



## Taper (Jun 7, 2019)

Sufficient to sensible concessions, I think charging a meaningful amount for entry is a positive thing to do and confers a level of seriousness on the new women's team.  It will presumably help the club sustain and develop too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m not too fussed, I’m going to watch them regardless, but for a Club that has built itself on an image of being community conscious & caring it doesn’t sit quite right with me that we will be one of the few charging at this level, it may seem cheap but compared to everyone else we will be the most expensive..and where one leads others will follow, pushing up prices everywhere.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 7, 2019)

Chelsea Women only charged £6 for their home games last season with kids for free and yes I know they can afford to make it cheaper but it’s still the top level.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2019)

Unless it's completely free I'm not sure there's much to be gained by charging a price less than £4. You're lucky if you spend less than that having a swift pint in most pubs these days, and if a £2 concession is too much then £1 probably is too. I think there's also a perception among many people that free (or very cheap) events aren't worth attending, although personally I find that outlook a bit thick. I'm not sure what sort of attendances other clubs at the same level get, but we've got a captive audience of 500+ season ticket holders who won't have to pay for the league matches. 

I've no idea what the playing standard is like in relation to a level of men's football, but people often claim many of our supporters aren't really watching the game at National/Isthmian League matches in which case they won't really notice the difference!


----------



## keith1 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have officiated on a number of matches for both AFC Wimbledon (at Carshalton) and Crystal Palace Ladies (now at Bromley but previously at the National Sports Centre), and, with matches being on Sunday afternoons have also been to watch a few games this season. All have been free to enter. The crowd has pretty much been friends and family of the players and a few groundhoppers.

It is difficult to compare standards between women's and men's football due to the differences in physicality, but women's football is often very skillful.

The pre-season games will give an indication of quality, especially the game against Crawley, who have a number of players experienced at a higher level and ran away with the league this season hardly dropping a point and reached the 4th round of the Womens FA Cup where they lost to Arsenal.  Incidentally they charged adults £5 for admission to the game with Arsenal.


----------



## crocustim (Jun 7, 2019)

If the intention is to work toward some form of parity then you have to get into the practice of charging something. If the games are to be events with a wide draw with a good crowd and a well staffed bar this will be a cost to the club but it is worth it for the match day experience. otherwise it will just be a park game attended by friends  and family.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 7, 2019)

If we want this women's team to be anything other than a gesture, then charging for entry is absolutely appropriate. £4 is a sensible sum, it's not so low as to be pointless imho.

Letting people in for free...it kind of comes across as patronizing and tbf that's the opposite of "not here to take part" as in the caption on the video. Rather obviously we're not gonna sell out at these games, at least not to start. We could use the opportunity to wing some freebies to schools, maybe get girls involved or interested in the game.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 7, 2019)

Spicy Football....Spicy Football.....Spicy Football!!!


----------



## scousedom (Jun 7, 2019)

Isn’t there some sort of historic precedent about the fallacy of assigning value only to those things that are transacted in the market? I wonder if it’s ironically relevant here in any way. 

No matter. But I would ask... What will away fans say about us when they turn up and we are the only ones in the league charging? What will existing fans of the team, who (I assume) haven’t historically paid to watch their team and who (in all probability) won’t be DHFC season ticket holders say, upon being charged?


----------



## Roger D (Jun 7, 2019)

I'd suggest most regular fans at that level are friends and relations. Presumably some player comps will be issued to sort that issue.

Champion Hill twice hosted a Women's F.A Cup semi final when I was a regular. I worked the turnstiles on one. It was the worst match I ever worked. It was two or three quid to get in but everyone was claiming they should be on the FA comp list etc and generally competing to be the most obnoxious person present. When a journalist, involved with a women's football magazine at the time, kicked off at us for not letting her friends in for free it got to the point where we threatened to walk out and get the game called off due to a lack of stewards. That calmed it down a bit. Hopefully those working these games will have a more enjoyable experience. Some player comps might be a good idea TBH.

Truth be told I suspect most people on a comp will head to the bar etc. If expected to pay they'll probably do the old pay to get in but not another penny routine.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 7, 2019)

Roger D said:


> I'd suggest most regular fans at that level are friends and relations. Presumably some player comps will be issued to sort that issue.
> 
> Champion Hill twice hosted a Women's F.A Cup semi final when I was a regular. I worked the turnstiles on one. It was the worst match I ever worked. It was two or three quid to get in but everyone was claiming they should be on the FA comp list etc and generally competing to be the most obnoxious person present. When a journalist, involved with a women's football magazine at the time, kicked off at us for not letting her friends in for free it got to the point where we threatened to walk out and get the game called off due to a lack of stewards. That calmed it down a bit. Hopefully those working these games will have a more enjoyable experience. Some player comps might be a good idea TBH.
> 
> Truth be told I suspect most people on a comp will head to the bar etc. If expected to pay they'll probably do the old pay to get in but not another penny routine.


Or just say they’re not there to watch the game, watch it from the bar for free then pop outside if they can be bothered for the second half.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 8, 2019)

editor said:


> The real test will be if people show up. If they do, then it's priced right and the team gets to benefit from a useful income.


Using that logic top flight professional football is pitched at just the right price as grounds are often packed... And surely the Club as a whole benefit from the income not an individual team?


----------



## Taper (Jun 8, 2019)

I think we should look at this as the women’s team being part of the Dulwich Hamlet family. We don’t support the men’s team because they play exceptional football necessarily (although occasionally they do).  We support them because they’re our local team and because of what they represent.


----------



## crocustim (Jun 8, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Isn’t there some sort of historic precedent about the fallacy of assigning value only to those things that are transacted in the market? I wonder if it’s ironically relevant here in any way.
> 
> No matter. But I would ask... What will away fans say about us when they turn up and we are the only ones in the league charging? What will existing fans of the team, who (I assume) haven’t historically paid to watch their team and who (in all probability) won’t be DHFC season ticket holders say, upon being charged?


Good points.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2019)

Dulwich's crowd growth has been more or less unique at our level and I don't see why some of the conditions that drove that shouldn't apply to the women's team. I'd like to think they could get a decent regular crowd going. Looking forward to catching some games.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jun 9, 2019)

A good innovation and good luck to the team next season. I've only ever seen Tier 7 games (county league level) which were free admission, no programmes, and where attendances were a small number of friends and family. No idea about gates at Tier 5 (or even if gates are counted)?


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 10, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Or just say they’re not there to watch the game, watch it from the bar for free then pop outside if they can be bothered for the second half.



I was just going to ask what the situation with the bar will be on Sundays if there's a big match on the TV screens and also a women's match happening on the pitch. Will people going along to watch televised matches in the bar be charged to get in?


----------



## YTC (Jun 10, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I was just going to ask what the situation with the bar will be on Sundays if there's a big match on the TV screens and also a women's match happening on the pitch. Will people going along to watch televised matches in the bar be charged to get in?



Of course. Why would it be different to a men’s game?


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 11, 2019)

YTC said:


> Of course. Why would it be different to a men’s game?



I think it's a slightly different situation because there aren't normally televised matches on a Saturday at 3pm, so people at the ground at that time are generally there specifically to watch the Hamlet match... but on a Sunday afternoon there are often  matches on the TV so it may be the case that people would go to the bar specifically to watch those (especially now that the bar is promoting itself a lot more as a place to come and watch sport on TV).


----------



## YTC (Jun 11, 2019)

There are games on when men’s matches are on, no ones asking if it’s free to watch them? 12 and 12:45pn ko’s. Gates open at 12. 

Our teams on our pitch will always be the priority over football on the TV. Kind of weird we have to make that clear! 

FYI, WFC games will be 2pm KO’s.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 11, 2019)

I've realised they are '*The Hamletesses'*.

Better register that trademark before a bastard property development company does!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 13, 2019)

Not to mention Tuesday night European matches...


----------



## YTC (Jun 13, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> I've realised they are '*The Hamletesses'*.
> 
> Better register that trademark before a bastard property development company does!



Yeah that TM is free to anyone.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 21, 2019)

Got down for the second half of the game today. Was fantastic to see so many in attendance - 225 I think? - for the first game. And I’m sure things will only grow from there! I’ll certainly be down next weekend, it had a very relaxed Sunday vibe. Great too that all the amenities that could be wished for - food, bar, shop etc - were available too.


----------



## MrFouldsy (Jul 21, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Got down for the second half of the game today. Was fantastic to see so many in attendance - 225 I think? - for the first game. And I’m sure things will only grow from there! I’ll certainly be down next weekend, it had a very relaxed Sunday vibe. Great too that all the amenities that could be wished for - food, bar, shop etc - were available too.



I was there with the family and friends for the whole game. Completely agree, it was a really nice atmosphere and a decent level of football. I'm very happy to pay the price of a pint for that. Hopefully it means money reinvested into the infrastructure for the women's team as well. A great addition to the Hamlet family.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Jul 22, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Got down for the second half of the game today. Was fantastic to see so many in attendance - 225 I think? - for the first game. And I’m sure things will only grow from there! I’ll certainly be down next weekend, it had a very relaxed Sunday vibe. Great too that all the amenities that could be wished for - food, bar, shop etc - were available too.



Agree with all the above but was disappointed that no teamsheets were available. I intend to support our Women’s team this season and would like to get to know them before the season starts. Hopefully this can be rectified next week, even if the club charges 20/30p a sheet to cover costs.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 22, 2019)

Ian Kaye said:


> Agree with all the above but was disappointed that no teamsheets were available. I intend to support our Women’s team this season and would like to get to know them before the season starts. Hopefully this can be rectified next week, even if the club charges 20/30p a sheet to cover costs.


Numbers on shirts would help too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 22, 2019)

Ian Kaye said:


> Agree with all the above but was disappointed that no teamsheets were available. I intend to support our Women’s team this season and would like to get to know them before the season starts. Hopefully this can be rectified next week, even if the club charges 20/30p a sheet to cover costs.


Considering it's £4 to get in then I would have thought a teamsheet could be free, or a few bob charged for a simple eight page programme.... Page 1 Cover; page 2 brief women's team history; page 3 editorial; pages 4 & 5 team line up; page 6 fixture list & league tables; page 7 maybe a player profile; page 8 advert for Bulb. It doesn't take that long to do.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 22, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Numbers on shirts would help too.


It's unusual for any team at any level to wear unnumbered shirts. I assume numbers will be added shortly as they must be mandatory for league matches I would think.


----------



## YTC (Jul 23, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Considering it's £4 to get in then I would have thought a teamsheet could be free, or a few bob charged for a simple eight page programme.... Page 1 Cover; page 2 brief women's team history; page 3 editorial; pages 4 & 5 team line up; page 6 fixture list & league tables; page 7 maybe a player profile; page 8 advert for Bulb. It doesn't take that long to do.



I'll pass on your details to the WFC committee if you're volunteering? 

In all seriousness, we're learning a lot about this level of Women's football.  Leyton Orient WFC don't normally submit team sheets to the opposing team (as they didn't, we didn't know who was playing for them even though we asked!) and the idea of anything being announced on a tannoy was totally alien. let alone the idea of a programme. We're going to have to impress our standards on visiting teams, but thats not to say we can't do it, nor that the opposing teams would not oblige. Had a great chat with the Orient officials and they were blown away by the hospitality, and thrilled to play in a facility like Champion Hill. 

Disappointing to lose considering how well we played, but they played very well, and tested a team a level higher. Tired legs at the end led to the winner from Orient, but a very good start to pre-season.

Britt Saylor (CM), Rosie Stone (CM) (Goalscorer) and KiKi Marino (CB) all looked very good, lots of subs on and off during the game but plenty to be excited about. Roll on Sunday against AFC Wimbledon. 

Numbers and new kits incoming, don't you worry!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 23, 2019)

YTC said:


> I'll pass on your details to the WFC committee if you're volunteering?
> 
> In all seriousness, we're learning a lot about this level of Women's football.  Leyton Orient WFC don't normally submit team sheets to the opposing team (as they didn't, we didn't know who was playing for them even though we asked!) and the idea of anything being announced on a tannoy was totally alien. let alone the idea of a programme. We're going to have to impress our standards on visiting teams, but thats not to say we can't do it, nor that the opposing teams would not oblige. Had a great chat with the Orient officials and they were blown away by the hospitality, and thrilled to play in a facility like Champion Hill.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I know you were joking about the volunteering bit, but it goes without saying if I had wanted to volunteer I already would have done...


----------



## YTC (Jul 23, 2019)

Great first goal, too!


----------



## crocustim (Jul 28, 2019)

Would someone be able to put something together (or find a link) to show what league the women’s team will be in next year and where we sit in relation to our pre season opponents?


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jul 28, 2019)

crocustim said:


> Would someone be able to put something together (or find a link) to show what league the women’s team will be in next year and where we sit in relation to our pre season opponents?



As I understand, their league is at Step 5 of the women's pyramid. As far as I can see Wimbledon and Orient are at Step 4 and Crawley were promoted from Step 4 to Step 3 (Southern Premier Division) last season while Palace are at Step 2 (the Championship).


----------



## Nivag (Jul 28, 2019)

From chatting to one of our players today I think Crawley were in the same division as the previous incarnation of our team 2 seasons ago. They seem to respect them a lot. It should be a good game.

Also random info, the 2 highest league scorers played for Phoenix last season but are no longer with the club.


----------



## keith1 (Jul 29, 2019)

From what I know, the quality of the opposition being played by the ladies team in their friendlies is pretty good and will be really challenging for them.  I was a match official on games for AFC Wimbledon v Crawley and for Crystal Palace last season.  Crawley didn't just get promoted from step 4, they absolutely ran away with the league.  They put 6 past AFC Wimbledon in the game I was at. They had several players who had played at a higher level for Brighton and played some sparkling football.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 29, 2019)

keith1 said:


> From what I know, the quality of the opposition being played by the ladies team in their friendlies is pretty good and will be really challenging for them.  I was a match official on games for AFC Wimbledon v Crawley and for Crystal Palace last season.  Crawley didn't just get promoted from step 4, they absolutely ran away with the league.  They put 6 past AFC Wimbledon in the game I was at. They had several players who had played at a higher level for Brighton and played some sparkling football.


I saw Crawley Wasps win away to Denham United last season in the Women’s FA Cup, and based on that & what I’ve seen so far, don’t expect us to win against us, presuming they’re full strength. It seems we have a tough pre-season programme, and I am looking forward to the league fixtures starting so we can get a better picture of the standard. Does anyone know if we have any away pre seasons?


----------



## crocustim (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks all! And will we be in this league this year: League Table ?


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 30, 2019)

crocustim said:


> Thanks all! And will we be in this league this year: League Table ?



I suspect we will be in that league but await official confirmation.

In the FA Cup, we've been drawn away to Aylesford (also in the same league as last year). Tie to be played on Sunday 1st Sept.


----------



## Dirty South (Aug 4, 2019)

Anyone know when the women's fixtures will be announced?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2019)

Dirty South said:


> Anyone know when the women's fixtures will be announced?


The opening couple have been, the ones for the rest of the season haven’t been released by the league yet. No idea why they haven’t been publicised by the Club anywhere yet, though of course it’s quite possible they have & ive missed them...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2019)

Just checked , more fixtures are available, but would be grateful if someone from the Club could contact the League as they say we play at Champions Hill!
All league unless stated & 2.00pm kick offs)
18/8: HOME Aylesford
25/8: away Eastbourne Town (2.30pm)
1/9: away Aylesford (FACup preliminary round)
8/9: HOME Queens Park Rangers (Cup- presumably a league cup on a group basis?)
15/9: away Denham United
29/9: away Ashford Town (Middlesex)
13/10: HOME Saltdean United
3/11: HOME Eastbourne Town
24/11:away Fulham Development
TBA: HOME Downham United (Cup) & away vFulham Development (Cup)


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2019)

Good opportunity for a weekend in Eastbourne with the National League fixture at Eastbourne Borough the previous day.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Good opportunity for a weekend in Eastbourne with the National League fixture at Eastbourne Borough the previous day.


It is indeed, I believe Tom requested it with the league once the men’s fixtures were out so they could have a dirty weekend/ ultra type love-in! Keep off the pitch this


----------



## Dirty South (Aug 4, 2019)

Cheers, Mishi.


----------



## Dirty South (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes, these should really all be on the official website.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2019)

1-0 against palace, and well deserved. They totally held their own. Some great saves from Dulwich too.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2019)

I'd love to be able to give the women's team  more coverage in Buzz. Can anyone  go along and grab some pics ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I'd love to be able to give the women's team  more coverage in Buzz. Can anyone  go along and grab some pics ?


Max was there today, but didn’t have his camera. Home again next Sunday.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Aug 4, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Considering it's £4 to get in then I would have thought a teamsheet could be free, or a few bob charged for a simple eight page programme.... Page 1 Cover; page 2 brief women's team history; page 3 editorial; pages 4 & 5 team line up; page 6 fixture list & league tables; page 7 maybe a player profile; page 8 advert for Bulb. It doesn't take that long to do.



Looked like Kent Football Utd (who I think are in our division) put out a programme for their friendly today v Southampton Ladies, according to a post on Facebook.


----------



## toby kempton (Aug 8, 2019)

Kent football united got promoted from our league last season. And programmes in women's football are nothing special some clubs in top tier only have home fixtures if any fixtures at all.


----------



## Jules P (Aug 8, 2019)

Will the kind folk (I'm genuinely not sure who it is!) who compile and update the DHFC fixtures calendar online be adding the Women's fixutres? Would be ace, if so!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 8, 2019)

Pomps and andi thomas


----------



## pengedragon (Aug 8, 2019)

I _think_ I’ve seen some more of the women’s fixtures around somewhere, would be good if they were a bit more prominent, pinned on their twitter maybe


----------



## YTC (Aug 8, 2019)

Fixture piece coming out this afternoon hopefully, had to do some re-building of the website to get everything up online as the leagues linked website is as useful as a chocolate tea-pot!


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 8, 2019)

The Women's fixtures have now been added to the club site: Fixtures and Results - Dulwich Hamlet F C Women - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

For clarity, the Aylesford Cup game on the 1st September is Women's FA Cup, Preliminary Round.
The Ashford and QPR cup games are League Cup group games.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 8, 2019)

Just found this, they are in the London & South East Regional Women's - Premier league.

https://fulltime.thefa.com/ff/TeamDetails?teamid=146830651&seasonid=402183010&tab=table


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 8, 2019)

why does it state 

Dulwich Hamlet Ladies 1st Team

I thought it was a Dulwich Hamlet Womens team ??


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 9, 2019)

Jules P said:


> Will the kind folk (I'm genuinely not sure who it is!) who compile and update the DHFC fixtures calendar online be adding the Women's fixutres? Would be ace, if so!



Done.



YTC said:


> Fixture piece coming out this afternoon hopefully, had to do some re-building of the website to get everything up online as the leagues linked website is as useful as a chocolate tea-pot!



Maybe ask Gavin Tomlin?  Heard he's a web developer...



Nivag said:


> Just found this, they are in the London & South East Regional Women's - Premier league.
> 
> https://fulltime.thefa.com/ff/TeamDetails?teamid=146830651&seasonid=402183010&tab=table



And the DHFC women's reserves (coached by Jack Badu) are a couple of divisions lower in Greater London Women's Football League D1.  The fixtures of these games have yet to be published, but will be found here: https://fulltime.thefa.com/ff/Divis...agueid=652739866&seasonid=590808595&tab=table.  They are in the same division as Clapton Community WFC, who have similarly taken over an existing team/club and maintained their position in the league.


----------



## Jules P (Aug 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Done.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 9, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody hates franchising...but it's been alive & well in the women's game for decades...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 9, 2019)

"Maybe ask Gavin Tomlin?  Heard he's a web developer..."

I think you may know the answer to this one...


----------



## Nivag (Aug 10, 2019)

Highlights of the Palace game


----------



## Nivag (Aug 11, 2019)

Team sheet for today's game.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2019)

Swat the Wasps! Up the Hamlet!


----------



## Nivag (Aug 11, 2019)

Crawley showed their class (2 levels above) today and beat Dulwich 0-4


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Crawley showed their class (2 levels above) today and beat Dulwich 0-4



We got stung. Etc etc.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 11, 2019)

editor said:


> We got stung. Etc etc.



Will there bee a rematch?


(not even slightly sorry)


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Will there bee a rematch?
> 
> 
> (not even slightly sorry)


Beehave.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 11, 2019)

The reserve team had a better result against our neighbours Peckham Town FC today.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2019)

Photos from mighty Max. 

















Dulwich Hamlet women’s team lose to Crawley Wasps in last pre-season friendly, Sun 11th Aug 2019


----------



## VickyK (Aug 13, 2019)

Beyond excited to start following this team of awesome dedicated talented women, there’s a bunch of us


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2019)

VickyK said:


> Beyond excited to start following this team of awesome dedicated talented women, there’s a bunch of us


Fancy writing match reports?


----------



## Amy taylor (Aug 13, 2019)

So glad to finally have a local women's team. Caught a couple of their pre seasons,  excited to get the season started.

As for paying to get in.. I'm happy to pay four quid to have clean toilets, decent seats, a bar and a decent pitch. 

This is a major step up for those of us who've had to watch in parks and sports pitches.


----------



## VickyK (Aug 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Fancy writing match reports?


It’s a little tricky not being familiar with the team yet but sure, can do this for the matches I attend


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2019)

VickyK said:


> It’s a little tricky not being familiar with the team yet but sure, can do this for the matches I attend


Thanks. It can just be a short summary if you want - I can't make many of the games as I'm usually out until WTFo'clock on Saturdays/Sunday mornings. Max should be able to do photos for most of the games, so it would be good to have some commentary on Brixton Buzz, even if it's just a paragraph summing up the match. 

You can whip it over to brixtonbuzz at gmail.com but it's no problem if you don't manage it - I'm just trying to do my bit to promote the team!


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 13, 2019)

This sounds like we have the makings of a Rabble for the ladies team. 

Really has chuffed me. Must get myself along to a game


----------



## Amy taylor (Aug 13, 2019)

I've got a rabble in the works. Building them up. 

We'll be there on Sunday cheering the girls on.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 13, 2019)

There's an away game in Aylesford soon isn't there?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 13, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> There's an away game in Aylesford soon isn't there?


1 September, FA Cup.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> 1 September, FA Cup.



That's very doable for me.


----------



## VickyK (Aug 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Thanks. It can just be a short summary if you want - I can't make many of the games as I'm usually out until WTFo'clock on Saturdays/Sunday mornings. Max should be able to do photos for most of the games, so it would be good to have some commentary on Brixton Buzz, even if it's just a paragraph summing up the match.
> 
> You can whip it over to brixtonbuzz at gmail.com but it's no problem if you don't manage it - I'm just trying to do my bit to promote the team!



Sure thing!  I’ll confirm which games I can make in advance.


----------



## WillClunas (Aug 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I can't make many of the games as I'm usually out until WTFo'clock on Saturdays/Sunday mornings.



Cool!


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet Women's FC video here
Video highlights: Dulwich Hamlet W v Crawley Wasps LFC, Friendly, 11th August 2019


----------



## VickyK (Aug 17, 2019)

Look forward to the game tomorrow!! :-D


----------



## scousedom (Aug 18, 2019)

Well I really enjoyed that.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 18, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Well I really enjoyed that.



Dont tease us. What was the final score?


----------



## scousedom (Aug 18, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Dont tease us. What was the final score?


Oh right, sorry. 2-1. 100% competitive record at the Hill.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 18, 2019)

Joint top of the league 
 
Really good game, could have got a couple more.
This is the first goal


----------



## scousedom (Aug 18, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> Dont tease us. What was the final score?


Hamlet had far the better of it throughout and deservedly took the lead. Conceded an unfortunate equaliser from a free kick and were struggling for five or ten minutes until a big - Rabble-roused - finish saw us grab what proved to be the winner and see things out fairly comfortably.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 18, 2019)

Very enjoyable game with a great atmosphere in front of a good crowd of 236
a 2-1 victory takes Hamlet second in the League

Never known the stand so noisy, really got behind the Team

The team played well, some great passing and dominated most the game, but nearly fell to a succor punch

Catherine great on the tannoy

Liz Wicks and Saskia Philips outstanding on the pitch

some other great performances

Lots of replica kits being sold


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 18, 2019)

I enjoyed that. Feels like it could be the start of something - there's a lot of potential there IMO.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Aug 18, 2019)

Agree it was a most enjoyable match and in the end a deserved win for Dulwich. The second goal seemed to take an age to trickle into the net! 
And a very good turnout for the occasion as well.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 18, 2019)

Report on the match
here

Dulwich Hamlet FC Women vs. Aylesford Ladies FC


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet 2-1 Aylesford Ladies - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 19, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Report on the match
> here
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet FC Women vs. Aylesford Ladies FC



The article mentions rolling substitutes. We thought (eventually) that maybe what was happening was sin bins? Players were being announced back on but not off so there were a lot changes of one sort or another, it was quite confusing tbh.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 19, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The article mentions rolling substitutes. We thought (eventually) that maybe what was happening was sin bins? Players were being announced back on but not off so there were a lot changes of one sort or another, it was quite confusing tbh.


I think Catherine couldn't keep up with who was coming off and on the pitch rather than sin bins as there was always 11 players on the pitch.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

Photos from Max

















Dulwich Hamlet Women’s FC start the new season with a 2-1 victory over Aylesford Ladies, Sunday, 18th Aug 2019


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The article mentions rolling substitutes. We thought (eventually) that maybe what was happening was sin bins? Players were being announced back on but not off so there were a lot changes of one sort or another, it was quite confusing tbh.



The article is correct. You are allowed to make rolling substitutions at their level - hence why players who came off in the first half later returned to the game.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 19, 2019)

I know everyone loves stats
..
Week One's top attendances:
• Champ: Villa v Sheff Utd: 500
• NPD: Stoke Cty v Sheff FC: 225
• SPD: Portsmouth v Watford: 207
• D1M: Donny Belles v Leafield Ath: 198
• D1N: Leeds Utd v Liv Feds: 120
• D1SW: Cheltenham T v Poole T: 92
• D1SE: Ipswich v AFC Wimbledon: 150
..
They realised they missed DHFCW out in a later post.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 19, 2019)

For those that like to keep up with the rival teams on Twitter, I think these all correct.

Ashford Town (Middx) Women’s FC
Ashford Town (Middx) Women’s FC (@AshfordWomens) on Twitter

Aylesford Ladies FC
Aylesford Ladies FC ⚽ (@AylesfordLFC) on Twitter

DartfordFCWomen
DartfordFCWomen (@DartfordFCWomen) on Twitter

Denham United Ladies FC
Denham United Ladies FC (@DenhamUnitedLFC) on Twitter

Eastbourne Town FC Women
Eastbourne Town FC Women (@ETFCWomen) on Twitter

Fulham FC Foundation
Fulham FC Foundation (@FulhamFCFound) on Twitter

QPR FC Women
QPR FC Women (@QPRWFC) on Twitter

Saltdean Women FC
Saltdean Women FC (@SaltdeanWomenFC) on Twitter

Whyteleafe Women FC
Whyteleafe Women FC (@WhyteleafeWFC) on Twitter

The League's account
London South East Regional Women's Football League
LondonSEWomensFL (@LSEWomensFl) on Twitter


Woman Football news feeds

womensfootynews (@womensfootynews) on Twitter

Women's Footie News (@SheKicksNews) on Twitter

SHE CAN PLAY (@SheCanPlayUK) on Twitter


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

Is there anyway I can find a simple text listing of all the upcoming fixtures so I can stick them on Buzz?
Be a pain to manually c&p from the FA site.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Is there anyway I can find a simple text listing of all the upcoming fixtures so I can stick them on Buzz?
> Be a pain to manually c&p from the FA site.


Mishi listed those that are available earlier on this thread. I believe fixtures are only released a few months at a time as some clubs have issues with pitch availability.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

They're all on the club site too: Fixtures and Results - Dulwich Hamlet F C Women - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Nivag (Aug 19, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just checked , more fixtures are available, but would be grateful if someone from the Club could contact the League as they say we play at Champions Hill!
> All league unless stated & 2.00pm kick offs)
> 18/8: HOME Aylesford
> 25/8: away Eastbourne Town (2.30pm)
> ...


editor


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Mishi listed those that are available earlier on this thread. I believe fixtures are only released a few months at a time as some clubs have issues with pitch availability.


Ah, OK, Thanks.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 20, 2019)

The reserve's team first batch of fixtures are up now as well...

https://fulltime.thefa.com/ff/TeamDetails?teamid=253884130&seasonid=590808595&tab=fixtures

Tom said these will be behind closed doors due to license restrictions at training ground. Any chance the 29 September game vs Clapton CFC could be on main pitch, as first team are away, and no doubt there will be at least visiting fans wanting to watch?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 20, 2019)

Would be good to see our friends from Clapton Community Women's Team on 29th September
also possibly up to 100 Clapton fans


----------



## the 12th man (Aug 20, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> The reserve's team first batch of fixtures are up now as well...
> 
> Full-Time : Team
> 
> Tom said these will be behind closed doors due to license restrictions at training ground. Any chance the 29 September game vs Clapton CFC could be on main pitch, as first team are away, and no doubt there will be at least visiting fans wanting to watch?



First XI and Reserved both listed to be at Champion Hill on 8th Sept with 14.00 kick offs! Should be interesting


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 20, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> The reserve's team first batch of fixtures are up now as well...
> 
> Full-Time : Team
> 
> Tom said these will be behind closed doors due to license restrictions at training ground. Any chance the 29 September game vs Clapton CFC could be on main pitch, as first team are away, and no doubt there will be at least visiting fans wanting to watch?



Does this mean the Reserve team matches aren't being played at Champion Hill but the training pitch fields across the way?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 20, 2019)

So can we confirm what is the next home game for the women's first team (so we can try and replicate the great attendance we had for the first home League game)
I make it

Dulwich Hamlet Women's Team V QPR  on 8th September


----------



## scousedom (Aug 20, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> So can we confirm what is the next home game for the women's first team (so we can try and replicate the great attendance we had for the first home League game)
> I make it
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet Women's Team V QPR  on 8th September


That's what I remember being announced at the end of the game on Sunday.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

pompeydunc said:


> The reserve's team first batch of fixtures are up now as well...
> 
> https://fulltime.thefa.com/ff/TeamDetails?teamid=253884130&seasonid=590808595&tab=fixtures
> 
> Tom said these will be behind closed doors due to license restrictions at training ground. Any chance the 29 September game vs Clapton CFC could be on main pitch, as first team are away, and no doubt there will be at least visiting fans wanting to watch?



I might make the Comets game as I also have a game in Regents Park that day!


----------



## Scolly (Aug 20, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Would be good to see our *friends* from Clapton Community Women's Team on 29th September
> also possibly up to 100 Clapton fans



Friends ??? One of the least friendly clubs towards us,unless something dramatically changed recently


----------



## Ian Kaye (Aug 20, 2019)

Scolly said:


> Friends ??? One of the least friendly clubs towards us,unless something dramatically changed recently



I’ve always found them friendly. A few of thier supporters have also attended our games when they’re not playing.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 20, 2019)

Scolly said:


> Friends ??? One of the least friendly clubs towards us,unless something dramatically changed recently


They were only formed last year and we've never played them at any level, so they're a bit of an irrelevance to me!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2019)

The first recorded Women's game to be played at Champion Hill, I can find is the 1977 Women's FA Cup final between Southampton and QPR held on 15th May 1977, with over 3,000 in attendance in the old Champion Hill stadium. The game highlights shown before the men's FA Cup final with Bob Wilson as commentator. QPR ran out 1-0 winners.

the next game was the delayed 1994/95 London women's cup final between Arsenal & Millwall Lionesses in August 1995

The next women's game played at Champion Hill was on Sunday 10th September 1995 when Dulwich Hamlet Women's football Club (formally Lambeth WFC founded in 1986 as Patmore Youth Club) ran out against Hackney WFC in the WFA Cup preliminary round  (Alsion Murphy star scorer)
Debbie Glanfield, T Balogun, Catherine Dooley, Alison Murphy, Hazel Sarjeant, Martina Killick, Jackie Phillip, Marie Foley, Diann Charles, Dee McLaren, Bebrey Gurten  subs Maz Keenan, Chidi Anyiam, Fola Munis

Source: 10th September 1995 programme notes


----------



## Ian Kaye (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 25, 2019)

Full Time 1-1 in a game dominated by Dulwich Hamlet according to accounts and scored early in the second half, only for Eastbourne Town to equalise soon after with a "fluke goal" - The Hamlet drop to third


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Nivag (Aug 25, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Full Time 1-1 in a game dominated by Dulwich Hamlet according to accounts and scored early in the second half, only for Eastbourne Town to equalise soon after with a "fluke goal" - The Hamlet drop to third


It was one of them goals you see on Question of Sport, What happened next..

Real shame as Dulwich had plenty of chances to score.
The Eastbourne goalie made a good finger tip save too and a goal line save from a corner.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 26, 2019)

Ollie's photos from yesterday


----------



## Nivag (Aug 27, 2019)

Sunday's game at Eastbourne Town


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 27, 2019)

so many chances to win this one


----------



## Amy taylor (Aug 28, 2019)

Damn lost count of those chances. Shame about that goal... Seems like they didn't communicate properly.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 1, 2019)

Was robbed by a dodgy lino decision and a unfortunate deflection in the dying minutes to lose in extra time.
I hope Rhea's knee injury isn't too bad.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 1, 2019)

FA Womens Cup Aylesford 2 Dulwich 1
0-0 at half time. 1-1 at the end of the 90 minutes. Dulwich scored first and dominated the game. Had a goal ruled out for offside. We hit the post but Aylesford scored with a 25 yard shot into the top corner in the last minute of extra time. A very entertaining game.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

Another home game this Sunday - vs QPR @ 2pm.

Interview here with captain Brit Saylor, where she talks a bit more about the transition from Phoenix to DHFC Women's.

Meet the Captain: Brit Saylor


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Another home game this Sunday - vs QPR @ 2pm.
> 
> Interview here with captain Brit Saylor, where she talks a bit more about the transition from Phoenix to DHFC Women's.
> 
> Meet the Captain: Brit Saylor


Plugged!  Dulwich Hamlet Women’s team take on QPR this Sunday, 8th Sept 2019, kick off at 2pm


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 8, 2019)

Lost 1-0 to QPR today. Cup game, albeit mini league not knockout I gathered.

I caught the last half hour, excellent crowd, good atmosphere and plenty of attacking football. Just lacking the final bit of luck/skill to get an equaliser, which would have been deserved.

Almost didn't get to see it, steward on the main gate was adamant that the turnstiles were shut and no way was he letting me in but the guys in the reception were more lenient. Will definitely be back!


----------



## scousedom (Sep 8, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Lost 1-0 to QPR today. Cup game, albeit mini league not knockout I gathered.
> 
> I caught the last half hour, excellent crowd, good atmosphere and plenty of attacking football. Just lacking the final bit of luck/skill to get an equaliser, which would have been deserved.
> 
> Almost didn't get to see it, steward on the main gate was adamant that the turnstiles were shut and no way was he letting me in but the guys in the reception were more lenient. Will definitely be back!


Had the same issue as you re turning up halfway through second half. New lad on the gate apparently. His supervisor let us in very soon after.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 8, 2019)

Why wouldn’t they let a customer in?!?!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 8, 2019)

Record crowd today for the women's team, 289. Only going to get higher. 
Just need to start banging in them chances to win games.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 8, 2019)

Something for the stats fans
Emma Hayes: Chelsea boss says 'pressure on' WSL to attract big crowds after record weekend


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 8, 2019)

Another really enjoyable afternoon at champion hill
another big crowd (289), good atmosphere
Good to hear the crowd in the stands getting behind the team
and belting out a few Hamlet favourite songs

Hamlet played well, some great defence and midfield play
but like the men's team lacked clinical finishing
Hamlet could have easily won 5-3

QPR goal was well taken

To be fair it was very hot

surprised Liz Wicks wasn't playing ???? anyone know why

Catherine Rose excellent on the mic again today

Good to see a programme - top marks


----------



## Scolly (Sep 9, 2019)

Liz is injured


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 9, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Another really enjoyable afternoon at champion hill
> another big crowd (289), good atmosphere
> Good to hear the crowd in the stands getting behind the team
> and belting out a few Hamlet favourite songs
> ...


I wouldn’t say Catherine was excellent... she did the job granted, but got more than one substitution wrong, got the goal scorer wrong & didn't plug the Hungerford game. Competent, but room for improvement.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 9, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> surprised Liz Wicks wasn't playing ???? anyone know


I spoke to her on Sunday, sadly she has a damaged retina which happened during the Eastbourne game. Out for at least 2 months, maybe more.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2019)

Some pics from the mighty Max: 

















In photos: Dulwich Hamlet Women’s team lose to QPR in closely fought League Cup tie, Sun 8th Sept 2019


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Posted the highlights here Video highlights: Dulwich Hamlet W 0-1 QPR Ladies, 8th Sept 2019


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 13, 2019)

Apparently there's engineering works on the Metropolitan Line this weekend, so no tubes to Uxbridge. Denham United play at: 
The Den
Oxford Road
Denham, Uxbridge
Buckinghamshire
UB9 4DW

A 331 bus goes right past the ground, get off at the Garden Centre, from memory.
It's a basic railed off venue, small clubhouse & changing rooms, qhich has a bit of overhang, to give you shade, if it's too hot.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 15, 2019)

Denham Utd Ladies 0-4 DH Women FT


----------



## Nivag (Sep 15, 2019)

Good performance in hot conditions on a lively pitch.
    
more pix here Denham United Ladies vs Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC – 15th Sept 2019 | Better or worse


----------



## Nivag (Sep 17, 2019)

Highlights of the game.
3 great goals and a OG


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

On Buzz too: Video: Dulwich Hamlet Women thump Denham United LFC 4-0, Sun 15th Sept 2019


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 25, 2019)

I see the Women's Reserve team have a match against Clapton Community Women on Sunday at Peckham Town.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 25, 2019)

Latest tables and fixtures for both teams below:

First Team
Reserves


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 25, 2019)

We’re still called “Ladies” & our First Team home venue is apparently Dulwich Health Club. Can someone bloody well sort this out please?


----------



## Nivag (Sep 29, 2019)

1st team game has been called off.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 29, 2019)

Reserve game off as well.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 7, 2019)

Photos from yesterdays competitive sunshine and rain game at Ashford Town Women's ground.
Game finished 1-1, a good goal from Dulwich and an unfortunate 'keeper error for Ashford's.
Midway through the second half saw some Kargbotype 2 quick goal line clearances by an Ashford player kept the game a draw.
Ashford Town (Middlesex) FC vs Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC | Better or worse


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 7, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Photos from yesterdays competitive sunshine and rain game at Ashford Town Women's ground.
> Game finished 1-1, a good goal from Dulwich and an unfortunate 'keeper error for Ashford's.
> Midway through the second half saw some Kargbotype 2 quick goal line clearances by an Ashford player kept the game a draw.
> Ashford Town (Middlesex) FC vs Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC | Better or worse



Great pics. That rain didn't look much fun...You've captured the unfortunate keeper error brilliantly! Kate must have watched the Brighton-Spurs match the day before...


----------



## Nivag (Oct 7, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Great pics. That rain didn't look much fun...You've captured the unfortunate keeper error brilliantly! Kate must have watched the Brighton-Spurs match the day before...


Hopefully she isn't too annoyed with herself about it, the conditions were mental for the first half.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 7, 2019)

Ollie's photos


----------



## Ian Kaye (Oct 8, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Hopefully she isn't too annoyed with herself about it, the conditions were mental for the first half.


I think she took her frustration out at half time. She was booting the ball into the net from close range with power over and over. I thought the net was going to burst at one point!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 13, 2019)

Cracking result for the woman's team today, finished 5-0 against Saltdean FC
The team played well and gave Saltdean very few chances to score even though they looked a good team.

I went for the arty slow shutter shots today as both Ollie and Max were also taking photos.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 13, 2019)

Did anyone see what happened the second time the Saltdean keeper went down? I wasn’t paying attention but I thought I heard someone say she’d thrown up. Hope she’s okay.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2019)

Great result as Dulwich Hamlet (5-0) go top of the League
another big crowd  (177)   you can really feel a good connection between the womens team and the fans
QPR probably still favorites to win the League but sure Hamlet will push them close 
the team is looking better every game
hope the Saltdean United goalkeeper is feeling better after a number of brave saves leading to injury substitution


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2019)

The first time look liked the Saltdean Utd  goalkeeper  (Emily Housell) bravely saved and was hit in the face
second time thought it was the goal post ? as the ball didnt hit her (as not a corner) and players were not near her


----------



## scousedom (Oct 13, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The first time look liked the Saltdean Utd  goalkeeper  (Emily Housell) bravely saved and was hit in the face
> second time thought it was the goal post ? as the ball didnt hit her (as not a corner) and players were not near her


Yes first time was a ball to the head, saving a one on one situation. That’s why if she was sick it would be especially worrying. Like I said, hope she is okay.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 13, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The first time look liked the Saltdean Utd  goalkeeper  (Emily Housell) bravely saved and was hit in the face
> second time thought it was the goal post ? as the ball didnt hit her (as not a corner) and players were not near her


Yup, ball in the face pollaxed her when she made a good save. I'd say she was temporarily knocked out by it judging how hard she went down and didn't move.
The 2nd time she went down, I think she just spun too quickly and probably wasn't fully recovered from the 1st hit.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 14, 2019)

Some great action shots from Ollie.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

Some pics from mighty Max!
















Dulwich Hamlet Women smash Saltdean Utd 5-0 to go top of the table, Sunday 13th October 2019


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 14, 2019)

so , no women's games til november ...  is that correct ?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

mick mccartney said:


> so , no women's games til november ...  is that correct ?


Last time I looked at the rubbish FA site it said the next home game was Sunday 27 October 2019, 14:00 vs Ashford Town Women, but now its showing no fixtures at all.

Full-Time : Team


----------



## Nivag (Oct 14, 2019)

Next Sunday should be away to QPR
From the programme


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 14, 2019)

mick mccartney said:


> so , no women's games til november ...  is that correct ?



Can all be found on the DHFC website Dulwich Hamlet F C Women fixtures & results


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 14, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Can all be found on the DHFC website Dulwich Hamlet F C Women fixtures & results


thanks


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Can all be found on the DHFC website Dulwich Hamlet F C Women fixtures & results


Ah cheers. I'll change the link on future Buzz reports. The FA is a shocker.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 14, 2019)

The full 


editor said:


> Ah cheers. I'll change the link on future Buzz reports. The FA is a shocker.


time site from the FA can only input what information they receive from the various leagues I assume?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Nivag (Oct 20, 2019)

HT 0-0 against QPR development squad.
Most of the play in Dulwich's half.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 20, 2019)

Under pressure most of the game, DHFC took the lead in the 2nd half with a well taken goal by Saskia. They looked like they could hold on but they couldn't keep QPR out of their own half as they pushed hard and with a goal mouth scramble they equalised and then no long after they scored the winner with a mix up between our goalie and defender which let them into scoring a easy goal. 

More photos here (hopefully Max got some more as I spent it watching rather than snapping  ) QPR Woman vs Dulwich Hamlet FC Woman | Better or worse


----------



## Nivag (Oct 20, 2019)

Nivag said:


> HT 0-0 against QPR development squad.
> Most of the play in Dulwich's half.


Apparently they are the 1st team and not a development squad according to someone from QPR, they didn't change the name in time for this season.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

Max pics!



























In photos: Dulwich Hamlet Women lose 1-2 to QPR Women, Sun 20th Oct 2019


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 21, 2019)

editor said:


> In photos: Dulwich Hamlet Women lose 1-2 to QPR Women, Sun 20th Oct 2019


It looks like the match was refereed by John McDonnell.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 23, 2019)

Author Carrie Dunn is doing a Q&A on her new book 'The Pride of the Lionesses' before the Eastbourne game on November 3rd. Copies of the book available to buy and for signing on the day

Dulwich Hamlet to host England Lionesses book event


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 23, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Author Carrie Dunn is doing a Q&A on her new book 'The Pride of the Lionesses' before the Eastbourne game on November 3rd. Copies of the book available to buy and for signing on the day
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet to host England Lionesses book event


I would hope copies of the book are available for signing & buying... no point otherwise!
The good news is I haven’t got this book yet so  will certainly be buying a copy.


----------



## crocustim (Nov 3, 2019)

Can we have a Dulwich Hamlet won’t be patronised sticker please?


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 3, 2019)

What happened in the game today, how did the player get injured.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 3, 2019)

I didn’t see the incident nor have I heard anything since but I was by the exit where the ambulance came in and the player was sitting up and conscious as she was stretchered past.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 4, 2019)

Some photos from the 2-0 win today (assuming it's not classed as an abandoned game which is dependant on the powers at be)
Goals from Sarah and Sasika in the 1st half and a clean sheet with Kate wearing a Schmeichel sized top 
     
More here Dulwich Hamlet FC Woman vs Eastbourne Town FC | Better or worse


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2019)

*A record crowd of 312 for Dulwich Hamlet FC womens team today! V Eastbourne Town

*
*better than many Isthmian South Central Division attendances on Saturday *


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## the 12th man (Nov 4, 2019)

As far as I know it was abandoned as we did not reach full time (86 mims) but the result stands. This was agreed by the referee and both managers.

The injury I'm led to believe was a boot to the chest region and when coming down the player's head came into contact with the heel of a boot and then the ground.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 4, 2019)

there was a record crowd cause everyone wanted fa cup tickets.


----------



## Scolly (Nov 4, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> there was a record crowd cause everyone wanted fa cup tickets.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 4, 2019)

Match report - Dulwich Hamlet 2-0 Eastbourne Town

Note that Sunday's away game at Dartford as been postponed - date TBC


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

Photos from Max


























Record crowd watches Dulwich Hamlet Women beat Eastbourne Town, Sun 3rd Nov 2019


----------



## Nivag (Nov 8, 2019)

Sad news


----------



## Ian Kaye (Nov 17, 2019)

An emphatic 11-0 win for the Women’s team this afternoon. Four goals each for Ana de Pelegrín and Sarah Milner. With Sarah’s hat-trick coming in a four minute spell in the first half.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 17, 2019)

It was an enjoyable game to watch, probably could of had a few goals of it weren't for a few over keen offsides.
But it was nice of the referee to address the crowd when he was questioned about this..


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 17, 2019)

great, every time I don't go they win by huge amounts:-(.

what was the attendance?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 18, 2019)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> great, every time I don't go they win by huge amounts:-(.
> 
> what was the attendance?


I think it was about 150


----------



## Nivag (Nov 18, 2019)

If anyone is going to the away game against Fulham next Sunday, it's *advance tickets only*.
Watch Fulham FC Women


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 18, 2019)

Scolly said:


>


Well crowd about half that yesterday, so maybe they had a point?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 18, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I think it was about 150


Announced as 158.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

Max pics: 






















Dulwich Hamlet Women thrash Haringey Borough with ELEVEN goal onslaught, Sun 17th November 2019


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 18, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Announced as 158.



Pretty decent considering we were competing against the first ever Women's Football Weekend, that saw a record WSL crowd for the North London Derby.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 19, 2019)

Highlights of Sunday's goalfest


----------



## Ian Kaye (Nov 24, 2019)

Another great win for the Women’s team this afternoon. 2-0 up after 17 minutes with goals from Liz Wicks and Ella Wales Bonner. Fulham got themselves back in the game with a couple of set piece goals to make it 2-2 at half-time. Fulham then took the lead but Dulwich continued to take the game to Fulham and got a deserved equaliser on 69 minutes through Rosie Stone. Ana de Pelegrin then scored three minutes later to give Hamlet all 3 points.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 24, 2019)

What a great result
feared the worst when they fell behind 3-2 so to win 3-4 is bloody brilliant
one of the few spots of sunlight on the Hamlet front

good attendance of 450

any idea how the reserves fared ?


----------



## Ian Kaye (Nov 24, 2019)

Reserves won 2-1 v Hampton.


----------



## all to nah (Nov 24, 2019)

I guess only the champions of the London & South East Regional Women's Football League will be promoted as the eight divisions at step five feed only four of them on step four? Or will there be any chance to compete in a sort of playoff as runners up?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2019)

all to nah said:


> I guess only the champions of the London & South East Regional Women's Football League will be promoted as the eight divisions at step five feed only four of them on step four? Or will there be any chance to compete in a sort of playoff as runners up?


Not entirely sure, but as I understand it only the champions, which will be QPR.


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 24, 2019)

all to nah said:


> I guess only the champions of the London & South East Regional Women's Football League will be promoted as the eight divisions at step five feed only four of them on step four? Or will there be any chance to compete in a sort of playoff as runners up?


Just the champions go up.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 24, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not entirely sure, but as I understand it only the champions, which will be QPR.


It'll be QPR if our team share your lack of faith, but hopefully that isn't the case. They aren't top right now, they've only won most of their matches by the odd goal, there's plenty of scope for them to drop points from their remaining twelve matches especially when they play the return fixture against the Hamlet:

London & South East Regional Women's


----------



## all to nah (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks for confirming that, Dulwich Mishi & SagaLout.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It'll be QPR if our team share your lack of faith, but hopefully that isn't the case. They aren't top right now, they've only won most of their matches by the odd goal, there's plenty of scope for them to drop points from their remaining twelve matches especially when they play the return fixture against the Hamlet:
> 
> London & South East Regional Women's


Lack of faith or being honest.... With their games in hand& form so far I simply can’t see QPR dropping enough points not to be champions.
Would love them to, but really can’t se it happening.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

Cup game away to Leyton Orient on Wednesday night, 27th November, kick off 7:45pm at Mile End Stadium.


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 25, 2019)

New batch of fixtures updated:

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/teams/230473/fixtures-results


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 25, 2019)

Re.QPR it’s also worth noting that we’ve played them twice this season and only lost by  the odd goal. I saw the cup game and certainly didn’t think QPR were streets ahead in terms of ability. Indeed if the Hamlet had had their shooting boots on in the home cup game, we would have won. Lots of matches left, anything could happen!

* just noticed we’re playing QPR at home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> New batch of fixtures updated:
> 
> https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/teams/230473/fixtures-results


You’ve put the wrong date on the Leyton Orient game...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Re.QPR it’s also worth noting that we’ve played them twice this season and only lost by  the odd goal. I saw the cup game and certainly didn’t think QPR were streets ahead in terms of ability. Indeed if the Hamlet had had their shooting boots on in the home cup game, we would have won. Lots of matches left, anything could happen!
> 
> * just noticed we’re playing QPR at home in a couple of weeks.


Yes, it might be close, but a win against them will only negate the loss at their place & points dropped against other sides will cost us...


----------



## Nivag (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You’ve put the wrong date on the Leyton Orient game...


Looks like the right date to me


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Looks like the right date to me



It is now. It either had a Saturday when I looked earlier, or I didn’t look properly... one or the other. At least, whatever, it’s correct as it stands.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 25, 2019)

It did say Saturday earlier Mishi so no need to head to Specsavers today.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Lack of faith or being honest.... With their games in hand& form so far I simply can’t see QPR dropping enough points not to be champions.
> Would love them to, but really can’t se it happening.


Not building up your hopes too high is fair enough, but in stating that another club "will be champions" as if it's a fact you seem to revel in dashing anyone else's hopes too.  No one was even getting carried away or suggesting we were favourites, the question was simply whether there was a second promotion opportunity beyond finishing top, in which case a simple "no, we need to finish top" was all that was needed.  You did this all the way through the Isthmian Premier promotion season with your mantra that Billericay had already won it and there was no point even thinking beyond competing in the play-offs.  It was like listening to Bob the Coat with his Aveley "Team of the Nineties".



Al Crane said:


> Re.QPR it’s also worth noting that we’ve played them twice this season and only lost by  the odd goal. I saw the cup game and certainly didn’t think QPR were streets ahead in terms of ability. Indeed if the Hamlet had had their shooting boots on in the home cup game, we would have won. Lots of matches left, anything could happen!
> 
> * just noticed we’re playing QPR at home in a couple of weeks.


They won 4-2 at Whyteleafe yesterday and their goal difference is +8 after six wins from six matches.  So they won one other game by two goals and all the others by just the odd goal.  Hardly the form of a team that's different class to anyone else in the division.



Nivag said:


> Looks like the right date to me


The fixture list on the DHFC website originally had this game down for Saturday 30th after Mishi had already given the correct date.  It's since been amended.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Not building up your hopes too high is fair enough, but in stating that another club "will be champions" as if it's a fact you seem to revel in dashing anyone else's hopes too.  No one was even getting carried away or suggesting we were favourites, the question was simply whether there was a second promotion opportunity beyond finishing top, in which case a simple "no, we need to finish top" was all that was needed.  You did this all the way through the Isthmian Premier promotion season with your mantra that Billericay had already won it and there was no point even thinking beyond competing in the play-offs.  It was like listening to Bob the Coat with his Aveley "Team of the Nineties".
> 
> 
> They won 4-2 at Whyteleafe yesterday and their goal difference is +8 after six wins from six matches.  So they won one other game by two goals and all the others by just the odd goal.  Hardly the form of a team that's different class to anyone else in the division.
> ...


I don’t call myself an ‘Old Skool Pessimist’ for nothing...


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2019)

Photos from Max:





















Dulwich Hamlet women stage fight back to take three points at Fulham, Sun 24th Nov 2019


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I don’t call myself an ‘Old Skool Pessimist’ for nothing...



As opposed to an ‘Old Skool Optimist’. Makes no sense to conflate the two.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> As opposed to an ‘Old Skool Optimist’. Makes no sense to conflate the two.


Too lazy to look up conflate in the dictionary...


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Too lazy to look up conflate in the dictionary...



To give you an example, its not part of your working class vocabulary I'm sure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I don’t call myself an ‘Old Skool Pessimist’ for nothing...


There's pessimism, and then there's this:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> To give you an example, its not part of your working class vocabulary I'm sure.


It could be if I looked it up in a dictionary, but as I’ve already stated: I’m too lazy.
Pay attention...


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 25, 2019)

This hither  rumpus is portending vis-a-vis a consumate tiff.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> This hither  rumpus is portending vis-a-vis a consumate tiff.


You can fuck off an’ all!


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2019)

tonysingh said:


> This hither  rumpus is portending vis-a-vis a consumate tiff.



*consummate


----------



## Nivag (Nov 26, 2019)

Goals in the first half, goals in the second. It's..


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 26, 2019)

Great to see the highlights up - Thanks
Really helps promote the women's team

truth is Hamlet could have got another 11 goals with the opportunities they had
but to come back when 3-2 away in front of a partisan crowd - showed great gut

Lots of great performances all round , but especially great ball control from our strikers

personally still a big fan of Liz Wicks - what a player


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 26, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Too lazy to look up conflate in the dictionary...


I’ve told you before. Click on the word and then go for the ‘Look Up’ option. It’s quicker than replying to say you can’t be bothered to look it up.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 26, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> I’ve told you before. Click on the word and then go for the ‘Look Up’ option. It’s quicker than replying to say you can’t be bothered to look it up.




Ssshhhhh. You're using common sense. This is Mishi you're talking to after all.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> I’ve told you before. Click on the word and then go for the ‘Look Up’ option. It’s quicker than replying to say you can’t be bothered to look it up.


Even easier: How to Instantly Look Up Word Meanings in Chrome - Appuals.com


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 26, 2019)

dcdulwich said:


> I’ve told you before. Click on the word and then go for the ‘Look Up’ option. It’s quicker than replying to say you can’t be bothered to look it up.


As if I’m ever gonna do what you tell me!


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 27, 2019)

Tonight's game away to Leyton Orient is off due to a waterlogged pitch.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Dec 2, 2019)

Dulwich Hamlet Women’s team went down 1-0 at Champion Hill to Denham United in the league cup. The team looked a little lethargic today but will hopefully get their mojo back for a vital top of the table clash v QPR next Sunday


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

Match pics from Max























Dulwich Hamlet Women out of the League Cup after 0-1 defeat to Denham United, Sun 1st Dec 2019


----------



## Nivag (Dec 2, 2019)

Some more photos here Dulwich Hamlet FC Woman Vs Denham United Ladies | Better or worse


----------



## Ian Kaye (Dec 8, 2019)

Good luck to our Women’s team v QPR today. Also don’t forget the celebration of the life of Farouk Menia in the bar at 5pm.


----------



## SagaLout (Dec 8, 2019)

Excellent result in halting QPR's 100% record with a 2-0 Hamlet win on an emotional day.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 8, 2019)

Outstanding performance, QPR were second in every department. Decent turnout as well 219. As stated very emotional day.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Dec 8, 2019)

Great win and a wonderful tribute to Farouk after the game.


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

Most enjoyable game of football I've watched since the club returned to Champion Hill.

What would it take for more people to come to support the Women's team?


----------



## scousedom (Dec 9, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Most enjoyable game of football I've watched since the club returned to Champion Hill.
> 
> What would it take for more people to come to support the Women's team?


Saturday 3pm would help!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 9, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Most enjoyable game of football I've watched since the club returned to Champion Hill.
> 
> What would it take for more people to come to support the Women's team?


Now there’s a question for the media team really...


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 9, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Now there’s a question for the media team really...



Media team or not, maybe people have partners, wives and husbands who like to spend time with them. Or maybe they can't afford to follow both senior teams. Maybe they have lives and responsibilities outside of football.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 9, 2019)

I (once again) took my 2 1/2year old to both games this weekend. He liked both, but of the two I’d say he had most fun at the Women’s game. This is because, being 2 1/2, he doesn’t watch that much of the game, he wants to kick his ball, play with stickers and climb the terrace steps. There’s more space for him to do all that at the Women’s game. 

Don’t want to generalise to all kids of all ages, but if what he likes is what they all like maybe the Club’s marketing focus could shift to attracting families to the Women’s game rather than the Men’s, on the basis they’ll find it more enjoyable? Maybe free school tickets etc should be for the Women’s - or at the very least to both?


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

Max pics. What a bloody great result!





















Huge win for Dulwich Hamlet Women as they defeat title rivals QPR 2-0, Sun 8th Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> I (once again) took my 2 1/2year old to both games this weekend. He liked both, but of the two I’d say he had most fun at the Women’s game. This is because, being 2 1/2, he doesn’t watch that much of the game, he wants to kick his ball, play with stickers and climb the terrace steps. There’s more space for him to do all that at the Women’s game.
> 
> Don’t want to generalise to all kids of all ages, but if what he likes is what they all like maybe the Club’s marketing focus could shift to attracting families to the Women’s game rather than the Men’s, on the basis they’ll find it more enjoyable? Maybe free school tickets etc should be for the Women’s - or at the very least to both?


I'm doing my best to plug the Women's team on Buzz (with the help of Max). 
Every page posted on Buzz gets tweeted out to 25k followers and shared on FB.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 9, 2019)

Some more photos here from a very enjoyable game in very difficult conditions weather wise and lovely tributes to Farouk in the bar afterwards from the players telling their stories, a couple of great poems about what he meant to them.
more pix ---> Dulwich Hamlet FC Woman vs QPR Woman | Better or worse


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

Nivag said:


> View attachment 192401 View attachment 192402 View attachment 192403 View attachment 192404 View attachment 192405 View attachment 192406 View attachment 192407 View attachment 192408 View attachment 192409 Some more photos here from a very enjoyable game in very difficult conditions weather wise and lovely tributes to Farouk in the bar afterwards from the players telling their stories, a couple of great poems about what he meant to them.
> more pix ---> Dulwich Hamlet FC Woman vs QPR Woman | Better or worse


If you can be arsed, you could add a comment to the Buzz page with the link to your pics....


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Dec 9, 2019)

the run up to the first goal was so exciting to watch. The atmosphere made it seem there was more than two hundred fans there.
The women's games are definitely more fun to watch especially if you have young children with you.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 9, 2019)

My first dhfc women’s game and I absolutely loved it. I’ll be back for sure now I’m living locally again.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 11, 2019)

Highlights of the QPR game


----------



## Nivag (Dec 15, 2019)

Excellent win today I'm the League Cup game against Fulham.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 15, 2019)

Enjoy some photos from the last women's game of the year.
Fulham Ladies vs Dulwich Hamlet FC Women 0-3 | Better or worse


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

Pics here

















Dulwich Hamlet Women sweep aside Fulham Ladies 3-0 in League Cup away win, Sunday 15th Dec 2019


----------



## Nivag (Dec 16, 2019)

editor said:


> Pics here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Max has got an identical shot to mine but from a different angle!!


----------



## Nivag (Dec 19, 2019)

Highlights of the Fulham game. 3 cracking goals! 
The 3rd one starting from our keeper and being passed up the field is great


----------



## SagaLout (Dec 29, 2019)

Good summary of the women's team's season to date.

https://pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dulwich-hamlet-womens--half-season-report-2498463.html


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2020)

Had anyone got more info on Sunday's 3-3 draw at Ashford (who scored and when, attendance etc). I assume that there's going to be a replay at Champion Hill? There's very little info online...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Had anyone got more info on Sunday's 3-3 draw at Ashford (who scored and when, attendance etc). I assume that there's going to be a replay at Champion Hill? There's very little info online...


The League Cup appears to consist of a qualifying group, but I believe that result means we're eliminated. I wasn't there so I don't know any other details.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 6, 2020)

There's a match report on the main club website which will probably provide all the answers









						Ashford Town 3-3 Dulwich Hamlet
					

Dulwich Hamlet were knocked out of the League Cup after sharing the spoils with Ashford




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> There's a match report on the main club website which will probably provide all the answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that wasn't there when I looked earlier. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2020)

Match pics here 
























						Dulwich Hamlet Women knocked out of the League Cup after 3-3 draw at Ashford Town, Sun 5th Jan 2020
					

Dulwich Hamlet Women travelled to Ashford Town on Sunday, and despite battling to a 3-3 draw they failed to accrue enough points to qualify from the League Cup group stage. Gavin Powers was there w…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Jan 9, 2020)

Highlights are up


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 15, 2020)

Is there a game on Sunday?


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 16, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Is there a game on Sunday?



Reserves are away at Clapton, first team may have a cup game away at Leyton Orient but TBC for now.


----------



## SagaLout (Jan 16, 2020)

Next home games Sunday Jan 25th v Denham then Sunday Feb 2nd v Fulham. Both in the league.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 17, 2020)

Charity quiz night on the 23rd January


----------



## Nivag (Jan 18, 2020)

Firsts game has been postponed, the reserves are still playing tomorrow against Clapton


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2020)

Clapton CFC (1)   Dulwich Hamlet WFC Reserves (5)

Large noisy partisan crowd, some great individual and team play and fantastic goals - Great result all round

Attendance 183 (surely one the highest attendances for a women's reserve game)

(need to replicate some of that "wall of sound" at Champion Hill on Sunday's


----------



## Nivag (Jan 20, 2020)

Match report








						Clapton CFC 1 Dulwich Hamlet Reserves 5: South Londoners too slick for battling Tons - Clapton Community FC
					

Match report on the women's team's 5-1 defeat at the hands of Dulwich Hamlet Reserves at Match Day Centre, January 19, 2020.




					www.claptoncfc.co.uk
				




My photos





						Clapton FC vs Dulwich Hamlet FC Woman (reserves) – Better or worse
					






					betterorworse.co.uk
				




Ollie's photos 








						Ollie Jarman Photography
					

Ollie Jarman Photography, London, United Kingdom. 270 likes. The adventures of a non-league photographer. All images are available as prints. Please feel free to email me for prices....




					www.facebook.com
				




Their photos








						Clapton CFC v Dulwich Hamlet Reserves 19.01.20
					

Photographers : Nick Davidson and Max Reeves




					www.flickr.com
				




Snaptastic 👍🏻


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2020)

From the Clapton CFC match report......


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 20, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 196220
> From the Clapton CFC match report......


🤣

(More gloating: 😂😃😁)


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Big game for the League leaders on Sunday

It would be great to see a strong turnout at Champion Hill!



			https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/sunday-dulwich-hamlet-v-denham-united-2504801.html


----------



## Nivag (Jan 26, 2020)

2pm kickoff today, free for season ticket holders and only £4 for anyone else


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 26, 2020)

Nivag said:


> 2pm kickoff today, free for season ticket holders and only £4 for anyone else
> View attachment 196721


Anyone travelling by train to either East Dulwich or Denmark Hill today should check for service alterations. It appears to be replacement bus services on the East Dulwich line and no service on the Overground line via Denmark Hill.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 26, 2020)

Enjoyable, if frustrating game in the rain against Denham united today 26th January in the League
truly shocking first goal for Denham - Hamlet asleep - no excuses
But Hamlet pilled on pressure some great performances Kiki was WOM in my opinion
(but big fan of Saskia and Liz)
Hamlet peppered the Denham goal with shots in the second half and only saved by Denham defence throwing themselves in front of nearly every shot
Ref missed at least one clear penalty
But Rosie's goal was fantastic - super clean strike - goal bound all the way
should have secured the win

Not sure Denham actually had a shot in goal ? but their defence was a credit to them and fought for 90 mins

Great attendance at 221 and as always ,enjoyable vibe at Champion hill - including mini rabble in TO

It's a pleasure to watch our women's team - if you haven't come down yet, do try


----------



## Nivag (Jan 26, 2020)

Frustrating to see the goal they conceded from a defensive error.
DHFCW had a few chances to win the game but Denham played well and pressed to not give them much time on the ball.
Lovely goal from Rosie for the equaliser.





More photos here Dulwich Hamlet FC Women vs Denham Utd Ladies | Better or worse


----------



## Nivag (Jan 28, 2020)

The reserves are away to T**ting this Sunday at Imperial Fields


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 28, 2020)

Nivag said:


> The reserves are away to T**ting this Sunday at Imperial Fields



That says Tooting Bec, not Tooting & Mitcham United. Bec men's team now plays on the main pitch since the Hamlet groundshare ceased but I suspect this may be on one of the 3G pitches.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 28, 2020)

Does the first team have a home game this sunday or have I mis-remembered?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 28, 2020)

Ah, fulham


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 28, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> Does the first team have a home game this sunday or have I mis-remembered?



There was but now rearranged for Sunday 9th February


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 28, 2020)

Gah!


----------



## keith1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> That says Tooting Bec, not Tooting & Mitcham United. Bec men's team now plays on the main pitch since the Hamlet groundshare ceased but I suspect this may be on one of the 3G pitches.


Tooting Bec Ladies play on the main pitch at Imperial Fields - have reffed them there a couple of times this season.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 2, 2020)

If anyone is looking for avoid the rugby, the reserves are playing this afternoon.
Re-live the journey of games gone past and head over to Imperial Fields 😁


----------



## Nivag (Feb 3, 2020)

You all missed a corker of a game, the reserves won 9 (nine) - 2 👍🏻🌶️

Some photos here Tooting bec woman vs Dulwich Hamlet FC Women Reserves | Better or worse


Also the coming Sunday the 1st team play Fulham. This is a pay what you want game for those that aren't season ticket holders. Would be great if we can get a good crowd so they can also beat the attendance set by Fulham in the corresponding fixture earlier in the year of 450.
As the men's team are away this Saturday and if you still need your fix of Champion Hill come #fillthehill


----------



## Nivag (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

Buzzed! It’s going to be a big one! Dulwich Hamlet Women take on Fulham this Sun, 9th Feb – pay what you want to get in!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Buzzed! It’s going to be a big one! Dulwich Hamlet Women take on Fulham this Sun, 9th Feb – pay what you want to get in!


Unfortunately both the London Bridge line via East Dulwich and the Overground line via Denmark Hill are bus replacement service yet again on Sunday, so anyone intending to travel by train neds to bear that in mind.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 7, 2020)

Highlights from the last reserves game


----------



## Nivag (Feb 8, 2020)

Double check the game is on before travelling tomorrow.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 8, 2020)

Anyone going out in the storm is mad.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Feb 8, 2020)

hope it's not postponed,  I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 9, 2020)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> hope it's not postponed,  I'm looking forward to this game.


Unfortunately it has been 😔


----------



## Nivag (Feb 14, 2020)

Oyster away day this Sunday for quarter finals game


----------



## Nivag (Feb 16, 2020)

Bloody weather!!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 17, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Oyster away day this Sunday for quarter finals game



This game will now be played at Champion Hill on Sunday 23rd February.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 17, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> This game will now be played at Champion Hill on Sunday 23rd February.


Thanks


----------



## Nivag (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2020)

I enjoyed that. 1-0 to the Hamlet!


----------



## SagaLout (Feb 23, 2020)

Good win against a team with a 70% win rate in the league above.


----------



## crocustim (Feb 23, 2020)

From what I can tell Crystal Palace Women’s development squad, actonians ladies, and Enfield town ladies were the other teams progressing to the semis


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks to Ollie for team photo


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 23, 2020)

crocustim said:


> From what I can tell Crystal Palace Women’s development squad, actonians ladies, and Enfield town ladies were the other teams progressing to the semis


Correct
Palace won 3-1 on pens against AFC Wimbledon
Enfield Town beat QPR 1-0
Actonians beat Whyteleafe 8-1


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2020)

"We Don't care What Team you Play for"
LGBT+ History Month
 Dulwich Hamlet FC
Photo Liam Asman


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2020)

Photos here: 



































						Dulwich Hamlet Women through to Capital Cup semi finals after superb win over Orient, Sunday 23rd Feb 2020
					

Yesterday, Dulwich Hamlet Women progressed to the semi finals of the Capital Cup after defeating higher league Orient in a game watched by over 220 people. The game was also part of LGBT+ History M…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




PartisanDulwich  - I've used your pic and credited you - hope that's OK - I couldn't get around to the photo op quick enough!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t think he took the photo.


----------



## RyanA (Feb 24, 2020)

Think it's Liam's photo you've used, but he won't mind!

I've uploaded mine here: Dulwich Hamlet Women vs Leyton Orient Women

And Liam's: DHFCW vs LOW 2020-02-23


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 24, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> Correct
> Palace won 3-1 on pens against AFC Wimbledon
> Enfield Town beat QPR 1-0
> Actonians beat Whyteleafe 8-1



We've been drawn at home to Crystal Palace (Development Squad A) in the semi finals which are due to be played on Sunday 15th March.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 24, 2020)

Ollie's photos


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2020)

RyanA said:


> Think it's Liam's photo you've used, but he won't mind!
> 
> I've uploaded mine here: Dulwich Hamlet Women vs Leyton Orient Women
> 
> And Liam's: DHFCW vs LOW 2020-02-23


I've updated the credit and linked to his pics!


----------



## RyanA (Feb 24, 2020)

editor said:


> I've updated the credit and linked to his pics!


Thanks, I've let him know!


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2020)

Assuming it doesn't get cancelled again, a midweek away game tomorrow.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Feb 26, 2020)

Tonight's game against Leyton finished 2-1
After two quick first half goals it took a while for Dulwich to get back into the game.
Unfortunately their goal didn't come early enough in the 2nd half otherwise I reckon they could have given them a run for their money if they'd managed to draw level. 


Dulwich's goal


----------



## scousedom (Feb 27, 2020)

That’s such a fun picture.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 27, 2020)

scousedom said:


> That’s such a fun picture.


Thanks


----------



## LiamA (Feb 27, 2020)

Photos from last night's game
DHFCW vs LOW 2020-02-26


----------



## SagaLout (Feb 29, 2020)

Highlights of the Orient game


----------



## Nivag (Feb 29, 2020)

If you're travelling to the game tomorrow, you might wanna check it's on before leaving.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 29, 2020)

Nivag said:


> If you're travelling to the game tomorrow, you might wanna check it's on before leaving.



That was posted yesterday so it sounds like a decision will be taken today if it's unlikely to be playable. That's a new ground for me so I'd like to go!


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 1, 2020)

Women's game at Saltdean has been postponed as has the reserves game at Actonians.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Mar 1, 2020)

Looking at the fixtures the next available date for both sides is Sunday 3 May. A day trip to Brighton in May, now that looks much more appealing to me.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 2, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> That was posted yesterday so it sounds like a decision will be taken today if it's unlikely to be playable. That's a new ground for me so I'd like to go!



One of my favourite grounds. You can wander up behind the main stand and get an "upper tier" view from the south downs, and a view to the coast in the distance if the game is not grabbing you. Friendly small club bar as well...


----------



## Nivag (Mar 2, 2020)

Ian Kaye said:


> Looking at the fixtures the next available date for both sides is Sunday 3 May. A day trip to Brighton in May, now that looks much more appealing to me.


Looks like it's been rearranged for this Sunday


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 2, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Looks like it's been rearranged for this Sunday



Bloody hell! Don't think I can make that.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Mar 3, 2020)

Due to have been playing Whyteleafe on Sunday but they’re playing QPR in the league cup semi instead. Whyteleafe away will now be 26 April, same day as Gavin’s testimonial, now there’s a dilemma.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 6, 2020)

This Sunday's trip to the seaside is at a different ground


----------



## Nivag (Mar 8, 2020)

The woman won 2 nil against Saltdean today, both goals were late on in the 2nd half.
Rhea scored the first and Becca scored on her 1st team debut 👍🏻


----------



## LiamA (Mar 9, 2020)

Photos from Saltdean
Mine - Saltdean Utd vs Dulwich Hamlet FC Women
Ryan - Dulwich Hamlet Women vs Saltdean Women


----------



## Nivag (Mar 9, 2020)

LiamA said:


> Photos from Saltdean
> Mine - Saltdean Utd vs Dulwich Hamlet FC Women
> Ryan - Dulwich Hamlet Women vs Saltdean Women


Very nice 👍🏻


----------



## Nivag (Mar 10, 2020)

Match report








						Saltdean United 0-2 Dulwich Hamlet
					

Dulwich returned to the top of the table with a win away at Saltdean




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## T Corcoran (Mar 14, 2020)

Woman's game off tomorrow


----------



## Nivag (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (May 27, 2020)

Pick your goal of the season


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

Not sure why they're only letting people vote for 24 hours but here goes -   Vote for Dulwich Hamlet Women FC’s goal of the season – but be quick!


----------



## LiamA (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like DHFCW have at least one pre-season game booked in at home.
23rd August vs Portsmouth Women (Women's National League South - tier 3).
Currently advertised as behind closed doors, unfortunately.
https://twitter.com/PompeyWomen/status/1287822568972595200?s=20


----------



## T Corcoran (Jul 29, 2020)

Any men's pre season updates?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 29, 2020)

come on Hamlet fans - so close to £5,000 target


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Any men's pre season updates?


Probably won't find them in the Women's team thread


----------



## DulwichHammer (Aug 2, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> come on Hamlet fans - so close to £5,000 target



Done!


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 10, 2020)

Pre season announcements for the Women's team


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Buzzed - Dulwich Hamlet Women announce pre-season friendlies – behind closed doors


----------



## Nivag (Aug 15, 2020)

2 new signings


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 16, 2020)

Women's team looks like they lost


----------



## SagaLout (Aug 16, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> Women's team looks like they lost



It was a brave choice of opponent for the first game since lockdown ! Oxford did well in a league two tiers above last season and scored double figures on several occasions.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 17, 2020)

Highlights


----------



## LiamA (Aug 19, 2020)

Updated guidance from the FA.

"In addition, regional NLS feeder league clubs and *clubs at tiers five to six of the WFP are permitted to accommodate socially-distanced spectators* in line with our guidelines for grassroots football. "

Following the documents:

" Tiers 5-6 (Regional Leagues) Clubs at Tiers 5-6 should follow the FA Grassroots Guidance in relation to spectators,* irrespective of the Step at which the ground is graded in the men’s Pyramid*. However, any Clubs who expect to exceed 100 spectators on a regular basis should risk assess and determine the optimum route for the club and venue, particularly where the venue is that of a men’s National League System club. Clubs should also be mindful of the impact of any local lockdown which may prevent them from permitting spectators to attend fixtures (or play fixtures at all) and must comply with any guidance given by the government, local authorities or local health services. "


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

The fifth-tier women's side like no other
					

A DJ who has toured with Stormzy and a former team-mate of Kelly Smith - why Dulwich Hamlet are a fifth-tier women's club like no other.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> The fifth-tier women's side like no other
> 
> 
> A DJ who has toured with Stormzy and a former team-mate of Kelly Smith - why Dulwich Hamlet are a fifth-tier women's club like no other.
> ...


That's great coverage.


----------



## LiamA (Aug 21, 2020)

Some match updates.

Millwall Lionesses vs DHFCW - Sun 30th, 14:00. St. Paul's Sports Ground. Tickets

*Women's FA Cup*
Extra Preliminary Round: DHFCW vs Margate LFC - Sun 6th Sept (Currently scheduled for a friendly against Leyton Orient, so I guess that'll be cancelled or rescheduled)
Preliminary Round: Hastings Utd. LFC or Hackney WFC vs DHFCW (or Margate) - Sun 20th Sept


----------



## LiamA (Aug 23, 2020)

The Portsmouth photographer's photos from today's game:








						Dulwich Hamlet FC Women Vs Portsmouth FC Women
					

Dulwich Hamlet FC Women 1-8 Portsmouth FC Women Pre-Season Friendly 	23/08/20




					flic.kr


----------



## Nivag (Aug 23, 2020)

💗💙


----------



## Nivag (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## LiamA (Aug 24, 2020)

Fulltime has been updated with fixtures for the team.
http://fulltime-league.thefa.com/ListPublicFixture.do?divisionseason=127320255&league=388619


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

LiamA said:


> Fulltime has been updated with fixtures for the team.
> http://fulltime-league.thefa.com/ListPublicFixture.do?divisionseason=127320255&league=388619


Have they always been listed as playing at 'DULWICH HEALTH CLUB '?


----------



## SagaLout (Aug 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Have they always been listed as playing at 'DULWICH HEALTH CLUB '?


Last season's results show the games to be have been played there but the question also crossed my mind when I saw the fixtures.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Buzzed:  Dulwich Hamlet Women’s team – first set of fixtures for the 2020-21 season announced


----------



## Nivag (Aug 25, 2020)

New signing


----------



## Nivag (Aug 30, 2020)

Reserve's result


----------



## Nivag (Aug 30, 2020)

First team result 👍🏻


----------



## Nivag (Aug 30, 2020)

Ollie's photos from the Palace game


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Some more info on the new signings: Dulwich Hamlet Women announce three new signings


----------



## Nivag (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 3, 2020)

Club have announced that the FA Cup tie on Sunday will now take place behind closed doors. 

So the first visit to Champion Hill of the season will have to wait a bit longer..


----------



## LiamA (Sep 6, 2020)

Photos from todays 6-1 victory over Margate








						DHFCW vs Margate, 2020-09-06
					

Extra-preliminary round of the Women's FA Cup. 	Dulwich 6 - 1 Margate, including a hat trick for Sophie Manzi in her competitive debut for the Hams.




					flic.kr


----------



## Nivag (Sep 7, 2020)

My snaps here Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC vs Margate FC 6-1 

And the highlights


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2020)

8-0!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 13, 2020)

An excellent performance from them today!


----------



## LiamA (Sep 14, 2020)

My pics from today. Turned out pretty good considering I was behind the dugouts.








						DHFCW vs Aylesford FC, 2020-09-13
					

London and South East Regional Women's Premier League 	Dulwich 8 - 0 Aylesford 	Champion Hill




					flic.kr


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2020)

LiamA said:


> My pics from today. Turned out pretty good considering I was behind the dugouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 14, 2020)

Enjoy the highlights! 
The OG is a corker


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Enjoy the highlights!
> The OG is a corker



That OG - the 7th goal - really is a bit special.

Video highlights: Dulwich Hamlet Women crush Aylesford Ladies EIGHT-NIL! Sunday, 14th September 2020


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 14, 2020)

Great result for the team yesterday. That was Sophie Manzi's second consecutive hat-trick, putting her on 6 goals for the club. Only one player has scored more goals than her for DHFCW (Sarah Milner is on 8). A great signing, poached from AFC Wimbledon in the division above. 

The big surprise from yesterday was title rivals QPR losing 4-1 to Eastbourne Town.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 14, 2020)

aylesford have a nice crest


----------



## LiamA (Sep 14, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Great result for the team yesterday. That was Sophie Manzi's second consecutive hat-trick, putting her on 6 goals for the club. Only one player has scored more goals than her for DHFCW (Sarah Milner is on 8). A great signing, poached from AFC Wimbledon in the division above.



That's an amazing stat.



pettyboy said:


> The big surprise from yesterday was title rivals QPR losing 4-1 to Eastbourne Town.



Saltdean are looking like the strong opposition so far. 10-0 in the FA Cup and 4-0 in the league.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 14, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> aylesford have a nice crest


It's the bridge over the river I think.


----------



## LiamA (Sep 14, 2020)

Another bit of trivia. Manzi also scored in my first womens game... just in the wrong colours.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 17, 2020)

Dulwich Delight After Maiden Season
					

Last season saw the emergence of Dulwich Hamlet Women in the London and South-East Premier (Tier Five) and, as well as pushing strongly at the top of the league before lockdown, they were creating …




					impetus885775742.wordpress.com


----------



## Nivag (Sep 20, 2020)

Wins for both teams today and another goal fest from the first XI


----------



## LiamA (Sep 20, 2020)

Hackney vs DHFCW, 2020-09-20
					

Vitality Women's FA Cup Preliminary Round 	Hackney 2 - 6 Dulwich Hamlet 	Hackney Marshes




					flic.kr


----------



## LiamA (Sep 21, 2020)

Some other WFA Cup news:

*Denham knock out QPR* after a 2-2 draw. 5-3 on penalties.


*Fulham won* 2-1 away to Haringay.

*Saltdean* still looking strong with a 5-3 win away to Walton Casuals.


Draw for first qualifying round later today.


----------



## LiamA (Sep 21, 2020)

Next Women's FA Cup game is Away to Lancing LFC on October 4th.
Lancing are step 6, and won on penalties after a 2-2 draw against similarly ranked AFC Acorns.






						The website for the English football association, the Emirates FA Cup and the England football team
					






					www.thefa.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2020)

LiamA said:


> Next Women's FA Cup game is Away to Lancing LFC on October 4th.
> Lancing are step 6, and won on penalties after a 2-2 draw against similarly ranked AFC Acorns.
> 
> 
> ...


Assume that will be at the Sussex County FA headquarters, Culver Road, where Lancing men's team play in the Southern Combination League. Decent little ground close to Lancing station.


----------



## LiamA (Sep 21, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Assume that will be at the Sussex County FA headquarters, Culver Road, where Lancing men's team play in the Southern Combination League. Decent little ground close to Lancing station.


Not seen any confirmaton, but their first league game is listed as there so I would assume so.
And of course situations can change rapidly in COVID land, but hopefully all goes well and we get a sunny trip to the coast.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 21, 2020)

Goals


----------



## LiamA (Sep 22, 2020)

Fortunately it's a home game: Orient ground is shite and Millwall get pissy when you order their tickets.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 27, 2020)

A 1-1 draw for the reserves team against Enfield Town Ladies this morning but a excellent win for the First XI against QPR woman this afternoon!!! 👍🏻


----------



## Nivag (Sep 27, 2020)

Photos from the reserves game.









						2020-09-27 Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC reserves vs Enfield Town Ladies reserves 1-1
					

Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC reserves vs Enfield Town Ladies 1-1




					www.flickr.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 27, 2020)

Great result


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

And so concludes a very impressive month. 4 wins out of 4, 23 goals scored and only 4 conceded. Unfortunately the QPR game was BCD but from the highlights and hearing from Ryan afterwards, it seemed very convincing. QPR look half the side they were last season.

Saskia Philp scored again yesterday. She becomes the first player to reach 10 goals for DHFCW.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like there could have been a few more goals than the 3 scored.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 30, 2020)

I think the next fixture is away to Lancing in the FA Cup on Sunday - are away fans allowed at this one does anyone know? Chance for a seaside away day...


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Lucy Monkman was interviewed for 360, a new women's sports show on BBC Alba. Details of how to stream it at 8pm in the Tweet. It'll also go on iplayer afterwards.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 1, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> I think the next fixture is away to Lancing in the FA Cup on Sunday - are away fans allowed at this one does anyone know? Chance for a seaside away day...


Heard from someone in the know, tickets should be on sale today at some point for £4 adults & £2 concessions. 
Keep an eye on their twitter


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 1, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Lucy Monkman was interviewed for 360, a new women's sports show on BBC Alba. Details of how to stream it at 8pm in the Tweet. It'll also go on iplayer afterwards.




For anyone with Sky, BBC Alba is on there on channel 169.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 1, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Heard from someone in the know, tickets should be on sale today at some point for £4 adults & £2 concessions.
> Keep an eye on their twitter


Now on sale:









						Vitality Women’s FA Cup Comes To Culver Road
					

Our womens team host Dulwich Hamlet in the Vitality Women's FA Cup on Sunday afternoon.




					lancingfc.co.uk


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 1, 2020)

Great interview with Lucy
from 24:00
Great bit about succession planning and community


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 2, 2020)

Michaela Williams - Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## Nivag (Oct 4, 2020)

The women are through to the next round of the FA Cup as well after beating Lancing FC 1 nil away.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 4, 2020)

Nivag said:


> The women are through to the next round of the FA Cup as well after beating Lancing FC 1 nil away.



Photos:








						Lancing Ladies FC vs DHFCW, 2020-10-04
					

Vitality Women's FA Cup, First Round Qualifying 	Lancing 0 - 1 Dulwich Hamlet, 	Lancing FC, Lancing




					flic.kr


----------



## Nivag (Oct 4, 2020)

My photos from the stand as I was a wuss and didn't want to get wet lol 








						2020-10-04 Lancing FC vs Dulwich Hamlet Women FC
					

The Vitality Women's FA Cup 	 	Final result 0-1 to DHWFC 	 	All photos taken from the stand as it was cold and wet :)




					www.flickr.com
				



but took these before getting to the game on the seafront, it was a tad inclement!


----------



## LiamA (Oct 4, 2020)

Other WFA Cup results:


Badshot Lea (7) P - P *Saltdean Utd. *To be played next weekend
*Dartford 7* - 1 Winchester City Flyers (5)
Dorking Wanderers (7) 1 - *7 Ashford Town*
*Eastbourne 2* - 0 Tilehurst Panthers (5)
*Fulham 5* - 0 Woodley United (5)

National League Division 1 teams are added in the next round.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 4, 2020)

The women's team doing us proud again
Good to see travelling fans


----------



## Nivag (Oct 5, 2020)

Highlights, we missed having Sophie up front and the swirling wind on the far side didn't help much.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 5, 2020)

Another south coast seaside away day next Sunday at Eastbourne Town.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 5, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Another south coast seaside away day next Sunday at Eastbourne Town.



Think I'll be biking to that one.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 5, 2020)

WFA Cup draw: Hosting Leyton Orient on the 18th.
 

Other FA Cup fixtures for our league:
Actonians LFC vs Badshot Lea LFC or *Saltdean United WFC
Dartford WFC *vs *Eastbourne Town LFC
Fulham FCW *vs Comets WFC or Wycome Wanderes LFC
Maidenhead Utd LFC vs *Denham United LFC
Ashford Town WFC* vs Kent Football United LFC


----------



## LiamA (Oct 11, 2020)

Pics from Today.









						Eastbourne Town vs DHFCW, 2020-10-11
					

London and South East Regional Women's Premier League 	Eastbourne 1 - 0 Dulwich 	The Saffrons




					flic.kr


----------



## Nivag (Oct 13, 2020)

Highlights, the red card was justified but how there wasn't a penalty in the 2nd half for the push in the back of Ali I have no idea.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 13, 2020)

Current table standings

First XI


Reserves


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 13, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Highlights, the red card was justified but how there wasn't a penalty in the 2nd half for the push in the back of Ali I have no idea.




Yep, that was definitely a pen for me. But what a rush of blood to the head for our red card - was it Manzi? Double blow of ten men and losing her goalscoring powers too much to overcome, and I presume she is now suspended for at least the next match.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 13, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> was it Manzi


Yup, real shame to miss her for the next 3 games as well.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Just to check: are spectators allowed in for tomorrow's game?


----------



## LiamA (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Just to check: are spectators allowed in for tomorrow's game?



Yes, pre-purchased tickets only.

Tickets available here:





						Dulwich Hamlet Wfc V Leyton Orient Wfc (Fa Cup) | We're sorry, but there are no tickets available for Dulwich Hamlet Wfc V Leyton Orient Wfc (Fa Cup)
					






					dulwichhamletfc.seetickets.com


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

LiamA said:


> Yes, pre-purchased tickets only.
> 
> Tickets available here:
> 
> ...


Thanks - done!
I know it's not the club's fault, but this pop up that comes up after buying tickets is well tacky


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Just to check: are spectators allowed in for tomorrow's game?


Big time.









						Sunday: Dulwich Hamlet vs Leyton Orient
					

Tickets on sale for Sunday's FA Cup clash at 2pm at Champion Hill




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Big time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me give this a plug on Buzz!


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Bosh!  See you there! Sunday FA Cup action: Dulwich Hamlet Women take on Leyton Orient Women, 2pm, 18th Oct 2020


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

MASSIVE queue today!


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

0-1 half time.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 18, 2020)

Twitter is reporting the gate today as 582.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Twitter is reporting the gate today as 582.


Yep, that was the figure. Shame that we lost 0-1 but it was good to be back at Champion Hill.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 18, 2020)

I inadvertently managed to capture the game's only goal, which occurred after about 5 minutes as I was randomly taking a photograph of the Dog Kennel Hill End. I've no idea how it happened, I just suddenly noticed the ball bouncing towards the net.

Hamlet were well on top for most of the game but simply couldn't force an equaliser. Still an enjoyable afternoon watching the Hamlet at Champion Hill in front of a crowd again. If we can have up to 600 in for this game, why not for the men's games too?


----------



## LiamA (Oct 18, 2020)

📸 Photos:








						DHFCW vs Leyton Orient Women, 2020-10-18
					

Vitality Women's FA Cup, Second Round Qualifying 	Dulwich Hamlet 0 - 1 Leyton Orient, 	Champion Hill




					flic.kr


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 18, 2020)

Really enjoyed today, well organised, good football, great crowd.

Dulwich will regret that one chance when through on goal 1 on 1 but didn't get the shot away when the keeper was looking vulnerable.

Travelling bar was a nice idea but prices might need tweaking - 50p for crisps too cheap, £3.50 for a multipack can of budget lager a touch over the top...


----------



## LiamA (Oct 18, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Travelling bar was a nice idea but prices might need tweaking - 50p for crisps too cheap, £3.50 for a multipack can of budget lager a touch over the top...



But 6 for £20 is a great deal! 😉


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 18, 2020)

so well organised today
thanks to all volunteers and club officials who made it happen
taking safety seriously - temp checking, hand sanitisers, masks, social distancing, spacing, track and trace (even traveling bar) - may all seem over the top but spot on and 
very reassuring
rewarded with a fantastic crowd - surely a record at this level
I just want to know how we built for that huge crowd - great credit


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 19, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> so well organised today
> thanks to all volunteers and club officials who made it happen
> taking safety seriously - temp checking, hand sanitisers, masks, social distancing, spacing, track and trace (even traveling bar) - may all seem over the top but spot on and
> very reassuring



Encouraging to hear this - makes me feel a bit more confident about attending a game in the future. 

Is there a limit on crowd size at the women's matches? Attendances could conceivably grow rapidly as people look for their football fix.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 19, 2020)

600 capacity I think


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

Some pics:



























ttps://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2020/10/dulwich-hamlet-heartbreak-as-womens-team-lose-0-1-to-orient-in-fa-cup-clash-sunday-18th-oct-2020/


----------



## pinknblue (Oct 19, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Twitter is reporting the gate today as 582.



That really is a quite magnificent turnout!


----------



## LiamA (Oct 19, 2020)

Leyton Orient drew Eastbourne away in the next round. 🙈


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2020)

My daughter is getting quite heavily into football (playing and watching) - how can I keep up with women's matches at DHFC?  We used to go before she was born to regular games but I've no idea now how to work out when the women are playing.  I'd like to take her along.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> My daughter is getting quite heavily into football (playing and watching) - how can I keep up with women's matches at DHFC?  We used to go before she was born to regular games but I've no idea now how to work out when the women are playing.  I'd like to take her along.


The games are announced in quite an erratic fashion, but probably following this thread is the best way to keep up to date.

Otherwise there's these links: 


See all the upcoming fixtures here
DHFC Women FA website
DHFC Women club website
Twitter @dulwichhamfc_w


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks. I'll just follow this thread then!!

(eta - so if I'm reading the fixtures list correctly they're playing on Halloween at DFHC?)


----------



## LiamA (Oct 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> My daughter is getting quite heavily into football (playing and watching) - how can I keep up with women's matches at DHFC?  We used to go before she was born to regular games but I've no idea now how to work out when the women are playing.  I'd like to take her along.



The Twitter is good for getting updates, https://twitter.com/dulwichhamfc_w

The Full-Time website has the fixtures list, though it's not the prettiest, and they change pretty regularly when postponements and cup fixtures happen.
London & South East Regional Women's




editor said:


> See all the upcoming fixtures here
> DHFC Women club website



The Dulwich Website appears to have had a redesign and removed anything that isn't Men's First Team.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2020)

LiamA said:


> The Twitter is good for getting updates, https://twitter.com/dulwichhamfc_w
> 
> The Full-Time website has the fixtures list, though it's not the prettiest, and they change pretty regularly when postponements and cup fixtures happen.
> London & South East Regional Women's
> ...



Thank you - this fixtures list seems to say 1 November (the other one says 31 October).

So hopefully that weekend either the Sat or the Sun there'll be a match in Dulwich.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks. I'll just follow this thread then!!


Matches below a certain level of both women's and men's football tend to be announced on a piecemeal basis throughout the season, rather than getting the whole fixture list when the season starts. This thread should give you as much information as is available, and if you're on Facebook search for and join The Moral Victory Dulwich Hamlet Supporters group.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Thank you - this fixtures list seems to say 1 November (the other one says 31 October).
> 
> So hopefully that weekend either the Sat or the Sun there'll be a match in Dulwich.



The 31st is the Men's Team, which will be behind closed doors.
November 1st the Women's team. In COVID land, two weeks is a very long time and will have to wait for an official confirmation, but at the moment yes that should be the next Women's game you can go to.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  Is kick-off usually in the afternoon?  (She's often playing herself in the morning).  This would be a great thing to do on Halloween weekend.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Thanks everyone.  Is kick-off usually in the afternoon?  (She's often playing herself in the morning).  This would be a great thing to do on Halloween weekend.



Yup. 2pm is typical.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 19, 2020)

Highlights are up


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 20, 2020)

Great to hear the roar of a crowd


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## LiamA (Oct 25, 2020)

*📸 MATCH PHOTOS*
Aylesford LFC 0 - 2 Dulwich Hamlet









						Aylesford LFC vs DHFCW, 2020-10-25
					

London and South East Regional Women’s Premier League 	Aylesford Ladies 0 - 2 Dulwich Hamlet FC Women 	Kings Hill Sports Park, West Malling




					flic.kr
				




Klaudia injured her knee in the final minute. Hopefully nothing serious.
Rosie also picking up an injury in the first half. She played on but came off at half time.
Jo got kicked in the chest, Ryan got sent off.

A win deserved on many fronts.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 26, 2020)

LiamA said:


> Klaudia injured her knee in the final minute. Hopefully nothing serious.
> Rosie also picking up an injury in the first half. She played on but came off at half time.
> Jo got kicked in the chest, Ryan got sent off.
> 
> A win deserved on many fronts.


These injuries seem to be piling up. There were already several regulars missing against Orient last week.


----------



## LiamA (Oct 26, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> These injuries seem to be piling up. There were already several regulars missing against Orient last week.



Yes. Brit was wearing Sandals yesterday after needing stitches in her foot following the Leyton Game too.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 26, 2020)

Highlights and lowlights
They were lucky not to concede goals in the 2nd half


----------



## LiamA (Oct 26, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Highlights and lowlights
> They were lucky not to concede goals in the 2nd half



Jamal not adding the kick to Jo's chest and the following turmoil then 😅


----------



## LiamA (Oct 28, 2020)

🚨 TICKET ALERT  🚨


----------



## Ian Kaye (Nov 1, 2020)

Looking forward to this one. Top of the table clash and maybe the last chance to watch some live football for the next few weeks.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2020)

2-0 down after half an hour. Disappointing so far, Dartford look the stronger side.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2020)

2-1 now, Havana free kick straight into the top corner from 35 yards!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2020)

2-2. Great goal!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2020)

Won 3-2 with a brilliant chip into the far top corner from a wide angle / overhit cross [delete as applicable].

Another record attendance of 586, and top of the table.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 1, 2020)

Cracking afternoon, well organised as usual off the pitch and on the pitch (the first 15 minutes excepted). 

Manager made a tough call and hooked one of the central defenders after going 2 down and it turned out to be exactly the right move. 

As PP says, worth watching the highlights as the goals were excellent. 

Once more lockdown comes at just the wrong time for the team...


----------



## Nivag (Nov 1, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed that game, both teams played well and who doesn't love a comeback from 2 nil down to win the game.
All 3 goals were well taken. The lead up to the 2nd was great.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Manager made a tough call and hooked one of the central defenders after going 2 down and it turned out to be exactly the right move.


I think that substituton was more down to luck than judgement, the player who went off was injured, although we took the opportunity to switch a couple of other players to different positions at the same time which was shrewd management.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Nov 1, 2020)

Excellent comeback. This women’s team has so much grit and determination and scored three excellent goals.


----------



## LiamA (Nov 1, 2020)

📸 Match Photos









						DHFCW vs Dartford FC Women, 2020-11-01
					

London and South East Regional Women’s Premier League 	Dulwich Hamlet FC Women 3 - 2 Dartford FC Women 	Champion Hill




					flic.kr


----------



## LiamA (Nov 1, 2020)

Other scores from today


Prem01/11/20Aylesford2 - 4Saltdean United FC WomenPrem01/11/20Dulwich Hamlet3 - 2DartfordFAC01/11/20Fulham FC Women 1st1 - 2Maidenhead UnitedPrem01/11/20Queens Park Rangers Women First2 - 1Denham United Ladies FirstPrem01/11/20Whyteleafe FC Ladies3 - 5Ashford Town (Middlesex)

Leyton Orient's FA Cup tie away to Eastbourne was Postponed.

This is how the table looks:

POS PWDLGDPTS1Dulwich Hamlet540113122Saltdean United3300993Ashford Town (Middlesex)4301694Dartford4301495Eastbourne Town3201366Queens Park Rangers4202-367Fulham3102-438Aylesford6105-1839Denham United4013-3110Whyteleafe4013-71


----------



## Nivag (Nov 3, 2020)

Gen's excellent match report here https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/teams/230473/match-centre/0-4949080/report

Highlights of the cracking goals from both teams


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 10, 2020)

Liam where did you get the table and result from ?
very difficult to follow women's football at this level on social media - which giving growing popularity is a great shame


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 11, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Liam where did you get the table and result from ?
> very difficult to follow women's football at this level on social media - which giving growing popularity is a great shame


It's all on the FA website, which isn't the most user friendly. Next fixture is due to be Ashford away on Sunday 6 December, followed by Denham at home the following Sunday:





__





						London & South East Regional Women's
					

London & South East Regional Women's - Premier home page on Full-Time




					fulltime-league.thefa.com


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 13, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Liam where did you get the table and result from ?
> very difficult to follow women's football at this level on social media - which giving growing popularity is a great shame


It’s also on the club website under Table and you can access last season’s info from there too (as on FA website):




__





						Premier Division
					

View the current and historic league position of Dulwich Hamlet FC Women First XI.




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 23, 2020)

Liam Asman  - Monki


----------



## LiamA (Nov 23, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 240071
> 
> Liam Asman  - Monki



Thanks for the share. I'm taking off branding and tattoos and putting them onto some more general Women's Football products. Stickers, Magnets, Pin Badges, etc.

https://www.redbubble.com/shop/ap/63159628?asc=u 



Once I've got a good collection of drawings I'll probably make some stickers for the club - logos, tats and all!


----------



## LiamA (Nov 23, 2020)

Here's Jordan Williamson


----------



## Nivag (Dec 7, 2020)

Sunday's friendly against AFC Wimbledon U23

#gototheleft


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

Denham at home this Sunday, followed by Fulham away the following Sunday:



			https://fulltime-league.thefa.com/ListPublicFixture.do?selectedFixtureGroupKey=1_127320255&selectedRelatedFixtureOption=2&selectedDateCode=all&selectedClub=945711065&selectedTeam=&selectedFixtureDateStatus=&selectedFixtureStatus=&selectednavpage1=1&navPageNumber1=1&previousSelectedFixtureGroupAgeGroup=&previousSelectedFixtureGroupKey=1_127320255&previousSelectedClub=&seasonID=18298388&selectedSeason=18298388


----------



## LiamA (Dec 8, 2020)

Sunday's game has been postponed.


----------



## LiamA (Dec 12, 2020)

*🚨🚨FIXTURE ALERT🚨🚨*




(Don't search for Archbishop Tenison's School on GMaps, it's their sports ground on Arthur Road)

"NHS track & trace will be in operation - there are numerous signs around the ground. Please scan the code on arrival.

Observe the social distancing rules. Stay within your group of up to 6 ppl.

Face coverings must be worn by all entering the club house or using the toilet."


----------



## LiamA (Dec 14, 2020)

📸 Photos from yesterday.








						AFC Wimbledon Ladies U23s vs DHFCW, 2020-12-13
					

Friendly, New Malden. 	A return friendly following a defeat last week against the same team. 	AFC Wimbledon 0 - 4 Dulwich Hamlet.




					flic.kr
				





Next game is away to Fulham on Sunday, but that's likely to be BCD.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 15, 2020)

LiamA said:


> 📸 Photos from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Isn't this league under grassroots rules?


----------



## Roger D (Dec 15, 2020)

I believe Fulham played at the men's training ground last season. They are closed to non essential people under the Premier League Covid security rules. 

A Fulham friend has told me he believes the match is there and is BCD but I'd wait for the club to confirm.

A SSML club are having to play BCD as they use Luton's training ground. Sadly it's the way of the world just now


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 15, 2020)

So we could be back in the position of Hamlet men playing BCD on a Saturday, but the women playing in front of 600 fans in the same stadium the following day?


----------



## Cat Daisy (Dec 15, 2020)

Roger D said:


> A SSML club are having to play BCD as they use Luton's training ground. Sadly it's the way of the world just now



Yeah, Crawley Green - based near Luton Airport rather than Gatwick Airport!


----------



## LiamA (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like there'll be no Women's games for a fair while.

PPG option doesn't seem possible - of the 90 games in our league, only 22 have been played (24%), and I can't imagine many other leagues are anywhere near the 50% threshold either.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Nivag (Mar 2, 2021)

Information on what's happening in the woman's league








						Decision on Women’s National League resumption expected 'mid-March' - here's what should happen next in women's tiers 3-6
					

Exclusive: Concern is increasing over the current state of lower league football in the women's game




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## LiamA (Mar 15, 2021)

2020/21 Season has been curtailed. Possibility for promotion on application, but await further information on process and any criteria.









						FA provides update on tiers 3-6 of the Women’s Football Pyramid
					

Women’s Football Board Update




					www.thefa.com


----------



## Nivag (Mar 16, 2021)

Part duex


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 24, 2021)

Just seen this article:









						Dulwich Hamlet’s Farouk Menia crowned Grassroots Coach of the Year
					

Dulwich Hamlet’s Farouk Menia was crowned Grassroots Coach of the Year at the FA & McDonald’s Grassroots Football Awards 2020.




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Apr 1, 2021)

New players inbound


----------



## Nivag (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Ian Kaye (Apr 2, 2021)

Fixtures released.
18 April Fulham A Capital Senior Cup
25 April QPR H Spring Round Robin
2 May Dartford A Spring Round Robin
9 May Saltdean H Spring Round Robin
16 May Eastbourne H Spring Round Robin
23 May Ashford H Spring Round Robin


----------



## Ian Kaye (Apr 2, 2021)

Reserves
11 April Walton Casuals A
25 April Brentford H
2 May Clapton A
9 May Enfield A


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Apr 11, 2021)

Any news on fans being allowed at any of these?


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Any news on fans being allowed at any of these?


Not at the moment.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2021)

It was a convincing 5-0 win against Crystal Palace dev A team today.


----------



## LiamA (Apr 11, 2021)

📸 Pics from today









						DHFCW vs Crystal Palace Dev. A, 2021-04-11
					

Friendly 	Dulwich Hamlet FC Women 5 - 0 Crystal Palace FC Women Development A 	Champion Hill




					flic.kr


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2021)

It was fairly quiet in the Dulwich end in the first half


----------



## Roger D (Apr 12, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Any news on fans being allowed at any of these?



May 17th, subject to change, is the first date fans could legally be permitted so one first team game may have fans. From memory it would be restricted to 50% of capacity.

The date is subject to government confirmation. It then needs the FA to action their various hoops and the club to agree. We know the club have tended to err on the side of caution.


----------



## mick mccartney (Apr 12, 2021)

Baggies on the pitch !!!!!!


----------



## Nivag (Apr 12, 2021)

Highlights, some corkers 👍🏻


----------



## Roger D (Apr 13, 2021)

If all goes to plan DCMS are expected to confirm the return of fans on the 17th on either 10th or 11th.

The results of the league re-org are due from the FA on the 11th. I haven't found clarification as to whether this is the lower tier mens re-org, the lower tier womens re-org or both.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 13, 2021)

really welcome the Club's increased coverage and short videos of women's team ...highlights, signings , interviews etc - very welcome
could still do with a commentator for the highlights package - to really step it up

with return of fans looking for some big turnouts


----------



## Nivag (Apr 18, 2021)

Through to the semi final after beating Fulham


----------



## Nivag (Apr 19, 2021)

Highlights, a few missed chances including a penalty! Also a decent shout for a penalty in the 1st half that wasn't given.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 22, 2021)

The build up to the 2nd goal wasn't shown in the highlights
 

Also, Sunday's game against QPR women will be streamed live, as will the rest of the home games this season.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 22, 2021)

Nivag said:


> The build up to the 2nd goal wasn't shown in the highlights
> 
> 
> Also, Sunday's game against QPR women will be streamed live, as will the rest of the home games this season.



Got a ko time for Sunday?


----------



## Nivag (Apr 22, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Got a ko time for Sunday?


2pm


----------



## LiamA (Apr 23, 2021)

The FA have published the plans for promotion.








						Application process opens for upward movement within the Women's Football Pyramid
					

Moving on up!




					www.thefa.com
				




In summary, two spots in the league above, fed from our league and the Eastern Regional Premier Division.
Clubs application judged on 75% on-pitch - using PPG, Cup results and Goal Difference from the past *two* seasons - and 25% off-pitch - facilities, staffing, etc.

I'd say we have a good chance at promotion.


----------



## pinknblue (Apr 23, 2021)

Lucy Monkman was the guest on MOTDx on BBC2 this evening. Worth checking out on iPlayer.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 23, 2021)

LiamA said:


> The FA have published the plans for promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoe in surely?

How do we rate on PPG?


----------



## LiamA (Apr 23, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Shoe in surely?
> 
> How do we rate on PPG?



First in PPG over the two seasons for league games, but it's tight.
In total we're 39/17 = 2.29
Second in our league is QPR at 34/15 = 2.26
so defeating them over the next two weekends might be important?

Our goal difference is really good though. 31 vs QPR's 8

Fulltime only has the current season for the Eastern Regional League, where Peterborough Northern Star and Wymondham Town are tied on 2.25


----------



## Roger D (Apr 23, 2021)

I'd expect Dulwich to outscore most clubs at the level for the other 25% given facilities, gates etc. 

I suspect the FA will be keen to work with a club pulling the sort of gates they do.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Apr 24, 2021)

It’s two teams that will be invited to go up from our league, so it will be a travesty of justice if we are not invited to take up one of those places. Results in the forthcoming games will not be included. QPR could miss out because of their facilities and Dartford could be invited instead.


----------



## LiamA (Apr 24, 2021)

Ian Kaye said:


> It’s two teams that will be invited to go up from our league, so it will be a travesty of justice if we are not invited to take up one of those places. Results in the forthcoming games will not be included. QPR could miss out because of their facilities and Dartford could be invited instead.



Not quite. There's two spots in the league above, but it's for both our league and the Eastern Regional. Whether they'll split the spots between the leagues, or give all both spots to go to one league, I don't know.


----------



## SagaLout (Apr 25, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> Lucy Monkman was the guest on MOTDx on BBC2 this evening. Worth checking out on iPlayer.


Came across well and did Hamlet proud in the shooting contest 26 minutes in.








						BBC Three - MOTDx, 2021, Episode 7
					

JJ is joined by special guest Monki.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 25, 2021)

what a great 98th minute equalising goal from Monki - what skill
on the rack for much of the game from powerful QPR side - but Hamlet never gave up
Thanks for the Live commentary DHFC
Great start and will help with profile

this side is going far


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 26, 2021)

LiamA said:


> Not quite. There's two spots in the league above, but it's for both our league and the Eastern Regional. Whether they'll split the spots between the leagues, or give all both spots to go to one league, I don't know.



Sue said one from each league is the aim, but if no teams from one league meet the unknown bar/standard, then they will consider two teams from one league. There is no appeals process. In suits we trust.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 26, 2021)

DHFC TV highlights are up


----------



## Nivag (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Nivag (Apr 29, 2021)

Didn't realise we had an international 'keeper on loan at the club








						Mia North: Becoming More Than ‘The Girl In Goal’
					

My journey in football started when I was around 10 years old. Due to there not being many girls’ teams around I was forced to play in a boys’ team which was technically ‘mixed’. At the time, playi…




					eastldnsport.wordpress.com


----------



## Ian Kaye (May 3, 2021)

Clapton beat our reserves 5-1 yesterday and got a little bit of revenge from our 5-1 victory last year.


----------



## Nivag (May 3, 2021)

Highlights of yesterday's match.
Gutted by the result.


----------



## LiamA (Jun 2, 2021)

Dulwich did not get promoted. QPR did.









						Upward club movement within the Women's Football Pyramid confirmed for 2021-22
					

Moving on up




					www.thefa.com


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2021)

Gutted to see they got the bump and not DHWFC, can't help think if we had a full season of fans that would have made a difference to the result.

Also if I've read this right it looks like they've added New London Lionesses, Worthing & Millwall Lionesses to our league for next season.


----------



## LiamA (Jun 2, 2021)

I can only think it's because of their associated men's team being bigger.

And yup, looks like we'll be having a bigger league. There's still some other movements in the pyramid to be announced, but I don't think there's going to be anything at our level.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2021)

LiamA said:


> Dulwich did not get promoted. QPR did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see any explanation for how these decisions were made. Personally I don't think anyone should have been promoted on so few fixtures being completed this season. We had to be patient to see our men's team get promoted during the last decade with all those play-off defeats, ultimately I feel we were better equipped to flourish at the higher level once we arrived, so hopefully our women's team can win undisputed promotion next season and take the next level by storm the year after.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I can't see any explanation for how these decisions were made. Personally I don't think anyone should have been promoted on so few fixtures being completed this season. We had to be patient to see our men's team get promoted during the last decade with all those play-off defeats, ultimately I feel we were better equipped to flourish at the higher level once we arrived, so hopefully our women's team can win undisputed promotion next season and take the next level by storm the year after.


I think it's more of a restructuring of the leagues then a straight promotion.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2021)

Nivag said:


> I think it's more of a restructuring of the leagues then a straight promotion.


I still don't see the urgency to proceed with a restructuring when the entire season has been completely disrupted. Presumably some sort of merit has been considered in deciding which teams move up a level? I'd like to see the reasoning clearly explained. Is it down to results across two partially completed seasons, or is it down to other criteria?


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 2, 2021)

Saw this on Twitter...


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 2, 2021)

Hamlet Pete said:


> View attachment 271532Saw this on Twitter...


On that basis, we were extremely unfortunate to miss out then!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 2, 2021)

Plus there's this explanation from QPR themselves for the reasons blah blah blahQPR FC Women are going up!


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 2, 2021)

I think i can now officialy add QPR to the list of teams I dislike.


----------



## EDC (Jun 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I think i can now officialy add QPR to the list of teams I dislike.


Been doing it for years.


----------



## SagaLout (Jun 2, 2021)

On points per game over the last two seasons Hamlet come out on top 2.294 v 2.267. On goal difference across those games it's +31 Dulwich versus +8 QPR.
QPR will have got credit for reaching the final of the League Cup but surely Hamlet scores on facilities with games being played at Champion Hill.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> On that basis, we were extremely unfortunate to miss out then!


If it's been decided on junior infrastructure that needs to be made very clear. Were clubs made aware in advance that promotion could be decided on those criteria?


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I think i can now officialy add QPR to the list of teams I dislike.


Not their fault they got promoted instead of us! Blame the people that made the decision, if anyone.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> If it's been decided on junior infrastructure that needs to be made very clear. Were clubs made aware in advance that promotion could be decided on those criteria?


On paper we don't have that at all for men or women.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 2, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> Not their fault they got promoted instead of us! Blame the people that made the decision, if anyone.



It's football. A rational reason to dislike a team is unnecessary.😉


----------



## Roger D (Jun 2, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> If it's been decided on junior infrastructure that needs to be made very clear. Were clubs made aware in advance that promotion could be decided on those


The FA have been trying to drive women's football towards clubs not teams for a while. Both on grounds of increasing participation opportunities and to stop teams vanishing when a couple of key people step down - see the first DHWFC for a good example. 

I doubt the fact a full age group club set up would score extra criteria points over an adult only set up would have been a total surprise to those involved. 

The exact criteria and weighting would only have been made public for this restructure once it was launched so how big a disadvantage that was probably not known.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2021)

Roger D said:


> The FA have been trying to drive women's football towards clubs not teams for a while. Both on grounds of increasing participation opportunities and to stop teams vanishing when a couple of key people step down - see the first DHWFC for a good example.
> 
> I doubt the fact a full age group club set up would score extra criteria points over an adult only set up would have been a total surprise to those involved.
> 
> The exact criteria and weighting would only have been made public for this restructure once it was launched so how big a disadvantage that was probably not known.


My main point is that presumably we would have been promoted if the season had been played to a finish and we'd finished top. Or would we have been refused for failing to meet criteria? If the FA wishes to impose strict criteria for promotion, fine. (Enough men's clubs have crashed and burned thanks to irresponsible management and ultimately that's damaging for the entire game, with more deserving rivals cheated out of promotion places.) What I don't like is the apparent ad hoc decision to decide promotion on a different basis after the season started.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 21, 2021)

Dulwich Hamlet chairman Ben Clasper questions decision-making as their women’s team miss out on promotion
					

Dulwich Hamlet chairman Ben Clasper has been left puzzled by the explanation as to why their women’s team missed out on promotion to FA National League Division 1 South East.




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 25, 2021)

Hopefully Dulwich can start expanding the infrastructure in the coming years and maybe look at sides of the women’s game that aren’t catered for by these all-embracing League clubs. I’ve just joined a club in East London, mainly to get myself fit again after recent years but hopefully to play again if selected, where the ethos is based on inclusivity with a range of females, ages & abilities catered for.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 1, 2021)

Eastbourne Town dropping out of the league due to player shortage.
One less coastal awayday 😢


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 2, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Eastbourne Town dropping out of the league due to player shortage.
> One less coastal awayday 😢



That’s a real shame as Eastbourne is a nice away day but the women’s team has strong history if I remember rightly… Hopefully a replacement side can come forward to fill the gap 🤞


----------



## keith1 (Jul 2, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> That’s a real shame as Eastbourne is a nice away day but the women’s team has strong history if I remember rightly… Hopefully a replacement side can come forward to fill the gap 🤞


Was appointed to one of their matches in the last couple of incomplete seasons.  Nice people running the club with a lot of enthusiasm.  Like a number of other teams in the league their side was young, and I think many were students.  Making an assumption here, but I suspect that a number of players may have come to the end of their studies. Coupled with the travel problems associated with covid, and the subsequent lack of matches, I am not surprised they have been struggling to find players.

Wishing them good luck for the future


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 5, 2021)

keith1 said:


> Was appointed to one of their matches in the last couple of incomplete seasons.  Nice people running the club with a lot of enthusiasm.  Like a number of other teams in the league their side was young, and I think many were students.  Making an assumption here, but I suspect that a number of players may have come to the end of their studies. Coupled with the travel problems associated with covid, and the subsequent lack of matches, I am not surprised they have been struggling to find players.
> 
> Wishing them good luck for the future


Definitely true… The thing is sticking with it though as far as I can make out this isn’t the end of ET they’re just dropping down to a level compatible with rebuilding the team. With a student base there is always going to be that turnover of players but by ensuring that year one players get the same opportunities as year 3/4 then the impact should be diminished. My team had a similar problem with a number of students & exiles but they have an incredible base of players, nearly 200 at the last count, covering a range of ages & abilities…


----------



## Nivag (Jul 14, 2021)

1st pre-season games
 

Reserves pre-season games


----------



## Nivag (Jul 18, 2021)

Wednesday's game is off, as unlike our fearless leader the teams are isolating after a positive result.


----------



## blueheaven (Jul 19, 2021)

Didn't catch her name but one of our women's team's players (or ex-players?) was a contestant on The Void on ITV on Saturday night. They briefly flashed up a picture of her in her Hamlet kit on screen.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 19, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Wednesday's game is off, as unlike our fearless leader the teams are isolating after a positive result.




At least the DHST AGM won't clash with a match anymore! 👀


----------



## Nivag (Jul 19, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Didn't catch her name but one of our women's team's players (or ex-players?) was a contestant on The Void on ITV on Saturday night. They briefly flashed up a picture of her in her Hamlet kit on screen.


Just had a quick look and it's Hannah Baptiste, she's a current player in the squad.


----------



## LiamA (Jul 19, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Didn't catch her name but one of our women's team's players (or ex-players?) was a contestant on The Void on ITV on Saturday night. They briefly flashed up a picture of her in her Hamlet kit on screen.



Yeah that was Hannah (Baptiste).


----------



## Nivag (Jul 22, 2021)

Sunday's game is off


----------



## Nivag (Jul 27, 2021)

First lot of fixtures are now live




__





						Fixtures | London & South East Regional Women's
					

Fixtures for the London & South East Regional Women's




					fulltime.thefa.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2021)

Nivag said:


> First lot of fixtures are now live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worthing away on Sunday of August Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## Nivag (Jul 27, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Worthing away on Sunday of August Bank Holiday weekend!


The seaside awayday we've wanted for years


----------



## mick mccartney (Jul 27, 2021)

what and where is 'Dulwich Health Club'  ?


----------



## LiamA (Jul 27, 2021)

mick mccartney said:


> what and where is 'Dulwich Health Club'  ?


It's Champion Hill. I don't know why it's listed as that though.


----------



## LiamA (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Nivag (Aug 1, 2021)

Excellent result in today's friendly against a team that's a division above them


----------



## Nivag (Aug 1, 2021)

Liam's photos from today








						DHFCW vs London Seaward, 2021-08-01
					

Friendly, 	Champion Hill 	 	DHFC 3 - 1 London Seaward




					www.flickr.com


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Next up for DHFCW


----------



## Ian Kaye (Aug 15, 2021)

Why is the FA full time website saying our game next Sunday v New London Lionesses and the game the following week away to Worthing are postponed?


----------



## Nivag (Aug 15, 2021)

Ian Kaye said:


> Why is the FA full time website saying our game next Sunday v New London Lionesses and the game the following week away to Worthing are postponed?


Because they are, Ryan is trying to arrange another friendly next Sunday.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Because they are, Ryan is trying to arrange another friendly next Sunday.



Why is Worthing postponed? Presume next Sunday is down to their COVID case(s)?


----------



## Ian Kaye (Aug 16, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Because they are, Ryan is trying to arrange another friendly next Sunday.


For what reason?


----------



## Nivag (Aug 16, 2021)

Ian Kaye said:


> For what reason?


No idea, just know it was.


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 16, 2021)

Odd.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 16, 2021)

Nivag said:


> No idea, just know it was.



Now heard that teams have the option this year to opt out of matches, and don't have to give a reason for postponing. Presumably this is a league specific rule, as it's definitely not in the FA's standard rules for 21/22. Not sure how this has been sanctioned, as it can clearly be abused.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Now heard that teams have the option this year to opt out of matches, and don't have to give a reason for postponing. Presumably this is a league specific rule, as it's definitely not in the FA's standard rules for 21/22. Not sure how this has been sanctioned, as it can clearly be abused.


Sounds pretty stupid to me. We'll inevitably end up with a situation where some teams just don't complete their fixtures by the end of the season, and haven't even made a proper effort to do so. If clubs can't commit to a full programme they should pull out of the league and play friendlies as and when it suits them. It's disrespectful to opponents to call games off just because it suits you.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 18, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Now heard that teams have the option this year to opt out of matches, and don't have to give a reason for postponing. Presumably this is a league specific rule, as it's definitely not in the FA's standard rules for 21/22. Not sure how this has been sanctioned, as it can clearly be abused.


Apparently this opt out card can only be used once per club per season, so whilst I still feel it's a daft rule our opponents are within their rights to use it as and when they wish.   It seems their club has taken umbrage and blocked the DHFC on Twitter for calling them out over seeking friendly opponents, having postponed our league fixture.  Presumably their pre-season preparations haven't gone as well as hoped and they want more time before taking on one of their stronger league opponents?  If that's the case they're within their rights to play their "joker" but they could just be honest and admit it.


----------



## LiamA (Aug 19, 2021)

Replacement friendly this Sunday - Free Entry!


----------



## DHST (Aug 20, 2021)

The club are also in urgent need for volunteers to steward the game on Sunday, if you can help please email; 

community@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Sep 5, 2021)

Kickoff in an hour against Denham Utd, also the replica shirts are on sale 👍🏻


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 5, 2021)

Sophie Manzi scores four as Hamlet demolish Denham 6-0 in the sun
Attendance 284

Liam Asman photo credit


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 5, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 286934
> 
> Sophie Manzi scores four as Hamlet demolish Denham 6-0 in the sun
> Attendance 284
> ...



Her names a pie shop
Her names a pie shop
Sophie Manzi
Her names a pie shop


(Well, it nearly is and we've mangled far worse into songs down the years)


----------



## scousedom (Sep 5, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Her names a pie shop
> Her names a pie shop
> Sophie Manzi
> Her names a pie shop
> ...


I’m no poet. But there must be something to be done with the chorus of Rebel Rebel, replacing it with Double Double. Final line changed to “Manzie, we love you so”.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 5, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Her names a pie shop
> Her names a pie shop
> Sophie Manzi
> Her names a pie shop
> ...





scousedom said:


> I’m no poet. But there must be something to be done with the chorus of Rebel Rebel, replacing it with Double Double. Final line changed to “Manzie, we love you so”.



You lot seem to be saying. 

Manze Manze, its a pie shop. 
Manzi Manzi, she is tip top. 
Manzi Manzi, has magic toes!
Manze Manzi, we love them so!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 6, 2021)

1st Team:

Reserves:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 6, 2021)

Need to keep these great attendances going


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 6, 2021)

Really must drag myself to a womens game soon. I rather think I'd enjoy it more than the men's side atm. Do we have any Kent based away trips?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 6, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Really must drag myself to a womens game soon. I rather think I'd enjoy it more than the men's side atm. Do we have any Kent based away trips?


Dartford and Aylesford are both in our division but those away fixtures are not among the six currently scheduled between now and early November.

Fixtures listed in yesterday's programme are:

12 September Saltdean (A)
26 September Dartford (H)
3 October Herne Bay (H, FA Cup)
10 October Ashford Town (A)
31 October New London Lionesses (A)
7 November Fulham (H)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 6, 2021)

Really great achievement re the attendances
by far the best for all but top Super League
Sure we could get over 300 by mid season
and 500 doesn't seem unreasonable if we tapped into local schools

I guess the problem those building for games face is the cancelling and rescheduling

think Liams photo's are great and helping build a cool look for the team


----------



## Nivag (Sep 7, 2021)

Match report from Gen








						MATCH REPORT: Dulwich Hamlet 6 - 0 Denham United
					

Dulwich's women open their account for the third season with a searing victory




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 7, 2021)

https://twitter.com/TalkingWoSo
@TalkingWoSo


 ATTENDANCES | Regional (Tiers 5 & 6) A few standout crowds in Tiers 5 and 6 on 05.09.21:
@DHFC_W v Denham United: 284
@LincolnUtdWFC v Borrowash Victoria: 194
@StourbridgeLFC v Kidderminster Harriers: 182 

Incredible numbers through the gate - well done all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





·






 ATTENDANCES | #FAWNLPremier Divisions Biggest recorded crowds in Tier 3 on 05.09.21:
@WolvesWomen
 v Nottingham Forest: 392
@PompeyWomen
 v Keynsham Town: 173
@FyldeWomenFC
 v Hull City: 150
@btafcwomen
 v Middlesbrough: 135
@WBAWomen
 v Sheffield FC: 125


----------



## Nivag (Sep 10, 2021)

Goal in the first half, goals in the second half. Goals, goals, goals...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 10, 2021)

Monki so nearly scored one of the best women's goal ever - from the  free kick in the first half


----------



## Nivag (Sep 15, 2021)

Saltdean Utd highlights


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 15, 2021)

Great result
Another Monki classic
This season could well be a defining season in consolidating and building a bigger fan base  before launching into another division


----------



## Nivag (Sep 21, 2021)

Home game this Sunday against Dartford, 2pm kickoff.
Remember, Season tickets are valid for women's league games.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 21, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Home game this Sunday against Dartford, 2pm kickoff.
> Remember, Season tickets are valid for women's league games.



£4 I’ll never see again. Still, good cause!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 27, 2021)

The woman were beaten by Dartford yesterday, 2-4 at home.
They went ahead by 2 goals that really shouldn't have happened, then a unfortunate own goal and DHWFC didn't really recover from that.
Dartford are a good team.

Photos by Lockie can be found here








						Lockie Photo | Football Photography
					

Lockie Photo - Football & Sports Photography - South London




					lockiephoto.com


----------



## Nivag (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 27, 2021)

First time seen the women's team struggle against opponents
however in the last 10 mins really pilled it on, but all too late
hopefully lessons learnt
fantastic attendance and good atmosphere
fans a credit even when  4-0 down still getting behind the team


----------



## Ian Kaye (Sep 28, 2021)

Dartford are a good team, and have been helped by playing five Sunday’s in a row, whereas our season has been stop start. The game was won by individual errors on our part. If we can cut out those mistakes and get some rhythm going we will be there or thereabouts at the end of the season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2021)

Ian Kaye said:


> Dartford are a good team, and have been helped by playing five Sunday’s in a row, whereas our season has been stop start. The game was won by individual errors on our part. If we can cut out those mistakes and get some rhythm going we will be there or thereabouts at the end of the season.


Dartford were the better team over 90 minutes but the Hamlet fought back well from four goals down. It's annoying that this silly postponement wild card has possibly cost us a close contest through lack of preparation.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2021)

Great photo Lockie


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Nivag (Sep 30, 2021)

Just seen season tickets are valid for this Sunday's Vitality FA Cup game.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 30, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Just seen, season tickets are valid for this Sunday's Vitality FA Cup game.


Dumb question but... Is the womens FA Cup trophy a replica of the mens one? Only I was busy for the mens "cup run" this year and I'd like to get my my tinfoil version along to at least one game this year!


----------



## WillClunas (Sep 30, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Dumb question but... Is the womens FA Cup trophy a replica of the mens one? Only I was busy for the mens "cup run" this year and I'd like to get my my tinfoil version along to at least one game this year!



Depends how detailed your tinfoil version is! They're not identical but I'd call them pretty similar


----------



## scousedom (Sep 30, 2021)

WillClunas said:


> Depends how detailed your tinfoil version is! They're not identical but I'd call them pretty similar



I'd say 6 out of 10. Unless you're sideways onto it. The third dimension is not its strong point.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 2, 2021)

Out of interest, does the AFC Phoenix FA Cup record count towards the DHFC record? How far have we reached in the competition?


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 3, 2021)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Out of interest, does the AFC Phoenix FA Cup record count towards the DHFC record? How far have we reached in the competition?



What about the DHFC women's team in the 90s? Did they play at a level to play in the FA Cup?


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 3, 2021)

Good question. I don't think they did but but I'm sure someone else more informed could answer...


----------



## edcraw (Oct 3, 2021)

Lovely afternoon for it!


----------



## Roger D (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm sure the first DHWFC did play in the FA Cup. Home FA Cup games were played at Champion Hill, unlike their league games. I did proggies for those matches, they sometimes turn up on eBay. 

I think they were knocked out in the first round they entered one year and won one match the other season. I seem to recall a hammering by Hackney at home.

Personally I don't see how any cup run by Phoenix  can be included as by Dulwich Hamlet. It can be counted as the best run by AFC Phoenix/DHWFC but not as the best run by DHWFC as a standalone entity. It was Phoenix who entered, not DH.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 3, 2021)

Won't be rewriting the record books this season unfortunately


----------



## Nivag (Oct 4, 2021)

Real shame the team couldn't hold onto the lead or win the penalty shootout. Would have been good to have a decent cup run.

Anyhoo, some cracking photos from the day from Lockie and Liam


----------



## Nivag (Oct 6, 2021)

Tickets for the next game on sale now against Ashford Town, who are currently topping the league.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 10, 2021)

The reserves won 8 nil today away to Clapham Utd Woman. That's 6 wins in 6!
Photos here: 2021-10-10 Clapham Utd Woman vs Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC


----------



## scousedom (Oct 10, 2021)

Nivag said:


> The reserves won 8 nil today away to Clapham Utd Woman. That's 6 wins in 6!
> Photos here: 2021-10-10 Clapham Utd Woman vs Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC
> View attachment 292226


Did I hear right that the Reserves can’t be promoted if the Firsts aren’t promoted? Or have I made that up?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 10, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Did I hear right that the Reserves can’t be promoted if the Firsts aren’t promoted? Or have I made that up?


I've heard the same as well.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 11, 2021)

Nivag said:


> I've heard the same as well.



That would make sense, as the reserves are in the division below.  A club's reserve teams can't play at the same level as the first team.






						London & South East Regional Women's
					

London & South East Regional Women's - Division 1 North home page on Full-Time




					fulltime.thefa.com


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 11, 2021)

Is it common for women's teams to have reserve teams in the pyramid?

I think I'd be a bit miffed if the Hamlet women's first team were pipped to the title by bigger teams reserve side.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 11, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Is it common for women's teams to have reserve teams in the pyramid?
> 
> I think I'd be a bit miffed if the Hamlet women's first team were pipped to the title by bigger teams reserve side.


If Hamlet women’s reserves won that League but couldn’t be promoted, would the promotion pass to the second placed team? If not that would definitely be cause for being miffed.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 12, 2021)

I believe promotion would pass to the second placed club, subject to them meeting any other relevant criteria.

The presence of reserve teams is not uncommon as they have nowhere else to play, that I am aware of. The FA are trying to drive the women's game from teams to clubs. As more reserve teams appear I'm sure they'll look to establish a more suitable structure.  

As an aside, Walton Casuals played in the Suburban League against the likes of DH Reserves for years. They were league members before it become a reserve 
team league and stuck around. That was sorted out eventually, I'm sure they'll look to do the same in the women's pyramid.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 15, 2021)

Game this Sunday


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2021)

Good game today. Final score 1-1. Hamlet hit that cross bar at the end but Ashford missed a series of sitters.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Good game today. Final score 1-1. Hamlet hit that cross bar at the end but Ashford missed a series of sitters.


First points the opposition have dropped all season? Just one team going up from the division will be a tough ask though.


----------



## edcraw (Oct 17, 2021)

The chairman was behind the goal with his mates again 🙃


----------



## SagaLout (Oct 17, 2021)

scousedom said:


> First points the opposition have dropped all season? Just one team going up from the division will be a tough ask though.


Yes, decent result. Ashford had won all 6 league games with a goal difference of +29, plus they won their FA Cup game 25-0


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 17, 2021)

edcraw said:


> The chairman was behind the goal with his mates again 🙃



And?


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2021)

Pics from Sunday's match 































						In photos: Dulwich Hamlet Women hold league leaders Ashford Town to 1-1 draw, Sun 17th Oct 2021
					

There was an exciting game of football at Champion Hill yesterday, as Dulwich Hamlet Women faced a strong Ashford Town team.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## scousedom (Oct 24, 2021)

Lovely bit of autumn sunshine. Shame the team could have played a week without scoring. One of those days.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 31, 2021)

The game is off this afternoon.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 3, 2021)

Midweek cup game tonight


----------



## Nivag (Nov 3, 2021)

They won 9 (nine) nil tonight. It could have been more.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 4, 2021)

Where do London Seaward fit in the pyramid? And why did they only put their reserve team out?


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 4, 2021)

They play in the league above (i think). They were originally Leyton Orient before they had to rename. Not 100% sure why the reserves had to play. Only reason I can think of is the reserve team were still in the draw and we drew them over the first team.
Article by the BBC that explains what went on at LOFC if anyone's interested 








						Leyton Orient end ties with women's team
					

Leyton Orient cut ties with the women's team that bears the League Two men's club's name.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## WillClunas (Nov 4, 2021)

London Seaward's first team are also in this competition (first round fixtures here)

Not sure what would've happened if they drew each other, but West Didsbury & Chorlton Women did play against their own reserves in a competitive match recently

If anyone is curious how London Seaward's firsts compare to their reserves, we get the semi-scientific chance to find out on Sunday November 21st, when they visit Champion Hill in a separate cup competition


----------



## Nivag (Nov 4, 2021)

Ryan's photos from last night









						London Seaward Reserves 0-9 Dulwich Hamlet Women
					

Explore this photo album by Ryan Asman on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## scousedom (Nov 5, 2021)

WillClunas said:


> London Seaward's first team are also in this competition (first round fixtures here)
> 
> Not sure what would've happened if they drew each other, but West Didsbury & Chorlton Women did play against their own reserves in a competitive match recently
> 
> If anyone is curious how London Seaward's firsts compare to their reserves, we get the semi-scientific chance to find out on Sunday November 21st, when they visit Champion Hill in a separate cup competition


In the interests of science I think we should insist on the same DHFC starting XI.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 5, 2021)

Midweek highlights


----------



## Cat Daisy (Nov 7, 2021)

0-0 at half time v Fulham


----------



## Cat Daisy (Nov 7, 2021)

Dulwich 0 Fulham 2 - decidedly second best in the second half.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2021)

Attendance today 473 - Fantastic


----------



## scousedom (Nov 7, 2021)

Fulham well worth the win, but a good afternoon nonetheless. The sun always seems to shine on DHFCW games.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 14, 2021)

Is there a women's game today?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 14, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Is there a women's game today?


Yup, awayday at Whyteleaf, kickoff at 3.30pm


----------



## Nivag (Nov 14, 2021)

Or if any one fancies a more local game. The reserves would appreciate some support as they play Brentford FC at the Griffin sports club in Dulwich Village.
2pm kickoff if the ref turns up on time.
Free to get in, take you're own snacks.





__





						Nov 14, Dulwich Hamlet Reserves 2 Brentford FC Women First 2 | London & South East Regional Women's
					

Nov 14, Dulwich Hamlet Reserves 2 Brentford FC Women First 2 fixture page in the London & South East Regional Women's




					fulltime.thefa.com


----------



## Nivag (Nov 14, 2021)

5 nil win for the First XI and the reserves draw 2-2


----------



## Nivag (Nov 14, 2021)

In case anyone missed it, the is a digital programme for today's game.








						Whyteleafe v Dulwich programme
					

Whyteleafe v Dulwich programme



					online.pubhtml5.com


----------



## Nivag (Nov 19, 2021)

The Wrap Up London bags will be out this Sunday for any unwanted coats.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 21, 2021)

4-1 win in a Cup (won’t pretend I can remember which). Junior Rabble went wild.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 21, 2021)

scousedom said:


> 4-1 win in a Cup (won’t pretend I can remember which). Junior Rabble went wild.


The Capital Women's Cup (senior section)


----------



## Nivag (Nov 22, 2021)

Nivag said:


> The Capital Women's Cup (senior section)


Highlights of the 4-1 win 👍🏻


----------



## Effra Eyes (Nov 22, 2021)

Nivag said:


> The Capital Women's Cup (senior section)


It's better than the Turvey..


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 26, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Highlights of the 4-1 win 👍🏻



Some very good goals.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 26, 2021)

Great goal from Sophie


----------



## WillClunas (Nov 29, 2021)

Highlights of Sunday's win at Denham United are up


----------



## Nivag (Dec 3, 2021)

That's a shame, really hoped she'd continue playing for us


----------



## Nivag (Dec 5, 2021)

Both the 1st and reserves games are off due to waterlogged pitches


----------



## WillClunas (Dec 10, 2021)

Please bring what you can to Sunday's game to donate to Albrighton Community Fridge food bank 

Thank you!


----------



## WillClunas (Dec 10, 2021)

I didn't mean to make the image look sarcastically big, but if it gets people's attention I'm happy to roll with it


----------



## Nivag (Jan 6, 2022)

This Sunday


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice day for a game…


----------



## Nivag (Jan 9, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Nice day for a game…


shame about the result


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2022)

Nivag said:


> shame about the result


Even bigger shame about the “double H” stickers some away fans left scattered around the place. Disgrace.


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 9, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Even bigger shame about the “double H” stickers some away fans left scattered around the place. Disgrace.



Double H? What's the meaning there?


----------



## scousedom (Jan 9, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Double H? What's the meaning there?


Interpreted it as Heil H. Given one was placed over an anti fascist sticker. Would love to be told I’m wrong.


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 9, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Interpreted it as Heil H. Given one was placed over an anti fascist sticker. Would love to be told I’m wrong.



Oh ffs


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 9, 2022)

I think that’s probably the case. Wow.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2022)

Dulwich V Millwall 9/1/22








Dulwich Hamlet FC W

@DHFC_W
 · 5h
Incredible crowd here at Champion Hill, one of our best ever for the Women’s team. A magnificent 472! Thank you for your attendance & vocal support this afternoon


----------



## SagaLout (Jan 10, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Interpreted it as Heil H. Given one was placed over an anti fascist sticker. Would love to be told I’m wrong.


From the Urban Dictionary :- 
HH​short for Heil Hitler. A salute many Germans performed in Nazi Germany. Usually accompanied by the Roman Salute, still in use today by many neo-nazis. Also use 88.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice to get back to winning ways. And also to tick “see a half time gender reveal” off the bucket list.


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 16, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Nice to get back to winning ways. And also to tick “see a half time gender reveal” off the bucket list.



Half time gender reveal? Is this a new twist on the 50/50 draw?


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 16, 2022)

If anyone has a spare programme from today that they'd be kind enough to pop in post to  me,please inbox me so I can ping you the money


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 16, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> If anyone has a spare programme from today that they'd be kind enough to pop in post to  me,please inbox me so I can ping you the money


Can you message Northern Dave on FB so he can sort this out?


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 16, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Can you message Northern Dave on FB so he can sort this out?



Northern dave?


----------



## Nivag (Jan 16, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Northern dave?


Mr Rodgers


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 16, 2022)

bleurgh (to the “gender” reveal)


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 17, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> bleurgh (to the “gender” reveal)


Ahead of you there.. almost a year now since my own gender reveal 😆


----------



## Nivag (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## scousedom (Jan 30, 2022)

It’s no exaggeration to say it is literally always a sunny day when DHFCW play.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 30, 2022)

I can’t work out what the right word is to describe how Chana Hinds runs the defence. “Bossing it” carries the right level of control and authority, but implies lots of effort, and she makes it look so effortless. Whatever the word is though, it’s an understatement. What a player.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Jan 30, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I can’t work out what the right word is to describe how Chana Hinds runs the defence. “Bossing it” carries the right level of control and authority, but implies lots of effort, and she makes it look so effortless. Whatever the word is though, it’s an understatement. What a player.


I couldn’t agree more. She’s been A rock at the heart of our defence all season and as you say makes it look so effortless. I’ve already made her my player of the season.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 30, 2022)

I think it's a calmness she has when on the ball.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 1, 2022)

Get voting for player of the month


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

Match report and photos 









						Dulwich Hamlet Women defeated 4-2 at home by a strong Dartford team in the Cup
					

Dulwich Hamlet Women lost 4-2 at home on Sunday to to Dartford Women in the London South East Regional Women’s Cup.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 13, 2022)

Dominated the match today, but failed to make many chances and lead 3-1 for much of second half.  Mia pulled of a stunning save and then punched one into own net to make it 3-2 to Hamlet and a nervy final ten minutes, but we held on for three points.  Incredibly that was the last home league match of the season.  We are at home in the Cup next Sunday, and then could be further home cup matches, but all league games are now away.

Also discovered that we are away on Wednesday night at Ashford Town (Middx) near Heathrow in the second round of the Combined Counties League midweek challenge cup.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Feb 14, 2022)

How many league games left and how are we doing in the table?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 14, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> How many league games left and how are we doing in the table?


6 I think


----------



## Dirty South (Feb 15, 2022)

7th in the league, according to Pitchero. 

6 games to go. All away from home. 

Sunday's cup game is the last one at CH this season.


----------



## Dirty South (Feb 15, 2022)

Apologies if this has already been posted, but great to see Monki & DHFCW on DAZN:


----------



## Nivag (Feb 16, 2022)

Keep an eye on the socials if you're interested in tonight's game


----------



## Nivag (Feb 16, 2022)

Tonight's game has been postponed


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 18, 2022)

Dirty South said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but great to see Monki & DHFCW on DAZN:



First time I’ve seen that. Wonderful to see the depth of women’s football represented here though does make me feel a tad old to realise that Katie Chapman played for Arsenal that long ago! The Dulwich connections go a bit future than Lucy & the team with Vic Akers, father of former Hamlet stalwart Lee, featured and referee JJ Roble who refereed the Stonewall game. Had the privilege of doing some filming for a women’s football promo with her, she is a genuine delight. More referees should be like her!


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 19, 2022)

I've not sen any women's games but am interested to know why we've not done nearly as well this season. Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## scousedom (Feb 19, 2022)

pinknblue said:


> I've not sen any women's games but am interested to know why we've not done nearly as well this season. Can anyone fill me in?


The topic of much debate at games this year. General consensus among those I chat to is it’s part other teams improving as the game continues to take off, and part our players going backwards a bit through a mix of age, injury, loss of form. 
That’s not that definitive / precise I know, but it’s the best I can do.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 21, 2022)

Has the Senior Cup semifinal draw been made yet? Fingers crossed for a home.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 21, 2022)

It was drawn this morning


----------



## scousedom (Feb 21, 2022)

Nivag said:


> It was drawn this morning



Ah thanks. 
Tough draw. They were very good when they played us a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 22, 2022)

The managers thoughts


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2022)

Reserves have a friendly home game this Sunday, assuming their pitch is ok


----------



## Nivag (Feb 27, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Reserves have a friendly home game this Sunday, assuming their pitch is ok



This game is still on if any one is interested seeing who's coming through the ranks.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 28, 2022)

Fulham away for the Cup game


----------



## scousedom (Mar 1, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Fulham away for the Cup game
> View attachment 312341


Is that the one where it’s their training ground and they don’t let fans in? They still doing that?


----------



## Roger D (Mar 1, 2022)

That was a Covid measure, Fulham have previously let fans in. It's probably going to depend in EFL rules re training ground access at the time and any extra precautions they wish to take. Given the Championship table they may err on the side of caution?


----------



## scousedom (Mar 1, 2022)

Hopefully we get a bit of notice so can plan to travel or not.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 9, 2022)

Sunday's 3-1 defeat to Dartford


----------



## Nivag (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (Mar 13, 2022)

A few photos from today's win away for the 1st's




__





						Millwall Lionesses vs Dulwich Hamlet Woman FC – Better or worse
					






					betterorworse.co.uk


----------



## scousedom (Mar 13, 2022)

Do we know yet if fans will be allowed next weekend?


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 15, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Do we know yet if fans will be allowed next weekend?





scousedom said:


> Do we know yet if fans will be allowed next weekend?











						Motspur Park | 20.03.2022 - 14:30 | Fulham FC Womens Season
					

Fulham FC




					tickets.fulhamfc.com


----------



## Latahs (Mar 20, 2022)

A Cup Final to look forward to!


----------



## scousedom (Mar 20, 2022)

Latahs said:


> A Cup Final to look forward to!


Do you (or anyone else) know the where/when/who?


----------



## Nivag (Mar 20, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Do you (or anyone else) know the where/when/who?


Dorking FC/No Idea/Ashford (Middlesex)


----------



## scousedom (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you. Trust you enjoyed the day!
Ashford not exactly equidistant. Scope for moving it somewhere more convenient? Leatherhead say…?


----------



## Nivag (Mar 20, 2022)

As the Surrey FA are this year's governing body, I think that's why it's at Dorking


----------



## scousedom (Mar 20, 2022)

Booooo. 
I don’t get the logic of setting the final venue in advance at all. It’s not like they have to prepare for 90,000 fans needing hotel rooms. If any FA officials are lurking, suggesting a policy of waiting until finalists are known and then choosing a venue would get my vote.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 21, 2022)

Midweek cup away day








						Match Overview: Ashford Town (Middx) Women 3 - 1 Dulwich Hamlet Ladies : Women First XI
					






					www.pitchero.com


----------



## scousedom (Mar 21, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Midweek cup away day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confused. Is that the final? In two days?


----------



## Nivag (Mar 21, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Confused. Is that the final? In two days?


Nah, a different cup


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 24, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Booooo.
> I don’t get the logic of setting the final venue in advance at all. It’s not like they have to prepare for 90,000 fans needing hotel rooms. If any FA officials are lurking, suggesting a policy of waiting until finalists are known and then choosing a venue would get my vote.



Some County FA's have their own ground, often at their HQ. Surrey own Dorking's ground, as it's there HQ too, and play all finals there. London FA doesn't have its own ground, and therefore rents grounds out for their finals across the capital.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 24, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Some County FA's have their own ground, often at their HQ. Surrey own Dorking's ground, as it's there HQ too, and play all finals there. London FA doesn't have its own ground, and therefore rents grounds out for their finals across the capital.


Damn you and your logical, rational explanations.


----------



## Latahs (Mar 27, 2022)

Seems we lost to Ashford (Surrey/Middlesex) for the second time in a week today. Not looking good for the final!  
Alas, I strayed onto twitter to check the result. I see it's still an abject cesspool (which, frankly, is an affront to sewage which, at least, has value as fertilizer).


----------



## scousedom (Mar 27, 2022)

Latahs said:


> Seems we lost to Ashford (Surrey/Middlesex) for the second time in a week today. Not looking good for the final!
> Alas, I strayed onto twitter to check the result. I see it's still an abject cesspool (which, frankly, is an affront to sewage which, at least, has value as fertilizer).


I’m a big believer in the law of averages. We’re losing these ones to guarantee ourselves a win in the one that matters.

Edit. Eg Hendon in 17/18. Lost and drew against them in the League that year.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Mar 27, 2022)

2-0 flattered Ashford today. Dulwich held their own for most of the match but for some dubious decisions by the 3 officials may have got something from the game.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 27, 2022)

Has the final date been set yet?


----------



## SagaLout (Mar 28, 2022)

Latahs said:


> Seems we lost to Ashford (Surrey/Middlesex) for the second time in a week today. Not looking good for the final!
> Alas, I strayed onto twitter to check the result. I see it's still an abject cesspool (which, frankly, is an affront to sewage which, at least, has value as fertilizer).


On a brighter note, losing 3-1 and 2-0 away twice with several players missing wasn't too bad against a team unbeaten in the league - 13 wins and 2 draws, one against DHFC.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 4, 2022)

Lost 0-2 to Fulham yesterday in the league.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



I'll give this a plug on Brixton Buzz when I get more info but I have to say I'm a bit baffled by the graphic - what is happening in the background?! It sort of looks Ireland shaped!


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I'll give this a plug on Brixton Buzz when I get more info but I have to say I'm a bit baffled by the graphic - what is happening in the background?! It sort of looks Ireland shaped!



What's wrong with being shaped like Ireland?

#fenianpride


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 6, 2022)

It’s some clouds/smoke


----------



## Nivag (Apr 10, 2022)

Win for first the team, loss for reserves and Ashford Town (Middlesex) crowned champions


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2022)

Your chance to bid for one of the limited shirts from the Truk game the other week. 

Full details here: Own a piece of DHFCW history


----------



## darryl (Apr 11, 2022)

Nivag said:


>




Is this date nailed-on now? I'm thinking of doing that and the league match the day before, and just staying down there for a night.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2022)

darryl said:


> Is this date nailed-on now? I'm thinking of doing that and the league match the day before, and just staying down there for a night.


As far as I'm aware it is.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2022)

darryl said:


> Is this date nailed-on now? I'm thinking of doing that and the league match the day before, and just staying down there for a night.


Who can resist a Dorking double header?!

#raiseshand


----------



## scousedom (Apr 11, 2022)

darryl said:


> Is this date nailed-on now? I'm thinking of doing that and the league match the day before, and just staying down there for a night.


I’m surprised the Dorking Tourism Marketing Board haven’t got onto this and started selling package deals.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 21, 2022)

Get your tickets for the cup final!! Sadly no double Dorking packages available.


----------



## Taper (Apr 21, 2022)

Any plans for a coach?


----------



## NPDHFC (Apr 21, 2022)

Taper said:


> Any plans for a coach?


Good question.


----------



## Taper (Apr 21, 2022)

They're a bugger to organise, but i think we would fill one for this.


----------



## darryl (Apr 21, 2022)

Would happily sign up if there was a coach - last trains back are 2232 to Waterloo and 2259 to West Croydon only (gets in too late for any interchange apart from tram).


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 21, 2022)

Will this game be streamed at all? Somehow don't think the coach will swing by Chatham for me. 😁


----------



## mick mccartney (Apr 21, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Will this game be streamed at all? Somehow don't think the coach will swing by Chatham for me. 😁


can you get to Harlow ?


----------



## mick mccartney (Apr 21, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Will this game be streamed at all? Somehow don't think the coach will swing by Chatham for me. 😁


can you get to Harlow ?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 21, 2022)

mick mccartney said:


> can you get to Harlow ?



No, I'm stymied for public transport here.


----------



## Nivag (May 3, 2022)

Any last minute takers and looking for a game tonight?


----------



## darryl (May 3, 2022)

I’ve been unwell so haven’t been able to make it down. Hope it’s a cracking night and they come back with the spoils!


----------



## Nivag (May 3, 2022)

Sadly not to be, lost 0-2


----------



## Taper (May 4, 2022)

That's a shame.  Decent season though.


----------



## SagaLout (May 4, 2022)

The team was far from disgraced and worked hard to restrict Ashford, who have had an outstanding season, to relatively few chances while coming very close a couple of times. There wouldn't have been a huge amount in it on xG given a couple of very good openings created by Dulwich. Our fans comfortably outsang the opposition and remained in good spirits, entertaining some puzzled fellow passengers on the train back to Clapham Junction with more songs.


----------



## Nivag (May 4, 2022)

If anyone can stomach another trip to Dorking the reserves are playing this Sunday. Their final game of the season.


----------



## Nivag (May 6, 2022)

Get voting


----------



## scousedom (May 6, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Get voting



Chana Hinds is the right answer.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 7, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Chana Hinds is the right answer.


Correct, and Asia a credible second. It appears Sophie has lots of friends though!


----------



## Paula_G (May 8, 2022)

As the post went out on the main DHFC Twitter feed there’s the possibility that some fans could have voted on this without watching a single women’s team game & simply made a decision based on goals scored. But things like that always happen. Going digital ain’t going to change that. I’m intrigued to know who were the players’ & management players of the season.


----------



## Nivag (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (May 8, 2022)




----------



## pettyboy (Jun 25, 2022)

First I've seen re. DHFCW's pre-season. Friendly away at Bromley


----------



## scousedom (Jun 27, 2022)

I found it a bit hard to find the womens season ticket page but eventually did. It’s here, in case anyone else is looking. 





						Fanbase | Clubs
					






					app.fanbaseclub.com


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 2, 2022)

That’s because it hasn’t been officially announced yet. Announcements regarding pre season fixtures, player retentions and signings will begin next week from Monday.


----------



## Dirty South (Jul 5, 2022)

Anyone know when the actual season starts and when fixtures will be out?


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 5, 2022)

.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 5, 2022)

.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Ian Kaye (Jul 23, 2022)

Dirty South said:


> Anyone know when the actual season starts and when fixtures will be out?


The season starts on 21 August. Saltdean have released their fixtures already. We go there on 23 October. No fixtures announced yet on the Fulltime website.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Jul 25, 2022)

Fixtures are now out Fixtures | London & South East Regional Women's


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2022)

Ian Kaye said:


> Fixtures are now out Fixtures | London & South East Regional Women's


Buzzed as well! Dulwich Hamlet Women: first batch of fixtures announced, covering August to September 2022


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi all,

If you are interested in sponsoring any of the women’s players and staff this season, we still have no sponsors for the following:

Ryan Dempsey
Madi Parsonson
Minnie Cruttwell
Rosie Stone
Saskia Philp

If you’re interested, contact Clare Keeble at commercial@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk

Thanks in advance


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm seeing the knock on effect from the Euro final win on Brixton Buzz, with the pages on the Hamlet Women's team suddenly becoming popular


----------



## scousedom (Aug 7, 2022)

I know the mens season ticket didn’t but… anyone know if the womens s/t covers the friendlies? Games today and Thursday evening I believe.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 7, 2022)

It doesn't cover them


----------



## scousedom (Aug 7, 2022)

250ish for a preseason friendly on a Sunday. Very decent. Be interested to see what Thursday’s gate is. 
The touch lines were looking extremely crisp. Mesmerisingly so in fact.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 7, 2022)

Was a lovely win today, fooking warm mind!


----------



## Nivag (Aug 8, 2022)

Thursday night under the lights this week


----------



## Nivag (Aug 10, 2022)

Sunday's match report








						First win for the Women's side
					

The Hamlet secure their first victory of pre-season after a six-goal thriller against a young Oxford United Development Side.




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## scousedom (Aug 10, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Sunday's match report
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics? The place was looking very good in the sun.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 10, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Any pics? The place was looking very good in the sun.







__





						7/8/2022 - Dulwich Hamlet Women vs Oxford United Women Devs
					

Photo album by Tom Bale containing 108 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## scousedom (Aug 10, 2022)

Nivag said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Umbrella suits you.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 12, 2022)

Entertaining 3-3 draw tonight against London Seaward, read all about it!









						Late Equaliser Gives Hamlet A Draw
					

Minnie Cruttwell stunner secures draw in injury time against London Seaward.




					www.pitchero.com
				




Reminder that if you fancy our last preseason game, we’re at Bromley on Sunday for a 2PM KO


----------



## Nivag (Aug 12, 2022)

Photos


			https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/photos/1182022--dulwich-hamlet-women-vs-london-seaward-1027049.html


----------



## Nivag (Aug 15, 2022)

Photos from Sunday's pre-season 2 nil win at Bromley Town 





						14/8/2022 - Bromley Women vs Dulwich Hamlet Women
					

Photo album by Tom Bale containing 41 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 24, 2022)

Photos from Sunday:






						21/8/2022 - Ebbsfleet United Women vs Dulwich Hamlet Women
					

Photo album by Tom Bale containing 75 images




					www.pitchero.com
				




Interview with Ryan:



Interview with Rhea:



And highlights:


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2022)

Buzzed: Video highlights: Dulwich Hamlet Women start off the season with a 2-2 draw at Ebbsfleet United


----------



## SagaLout (Aug 24, 2022)

Two very good goals in Sunday's comeback. It was a difficult opening fixture.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 28, 2022)

4-2 defeat on the coast today, excellent first half performance but conceded twice in stoppage time and didn’t ever recover in the second half.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 31, 2022)

baleboy_93 report from the Hamlet winless after two games. 

Gaffer post match interview 
 

Ceylon post match interview 


My pix





						28/8/2022 - Worthing Women vs Dulwich Hamlet Women
					

Photo album by Tom Bale containing 85 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Sep 2, 2022)

The women's first home league game is this Sunday against Sutton Utd. Kickoff 2pm
Remember if you're a club season ticket holder, it gives you access to these league games as well 👍🏻

Read up on Gen's preview of the game here 








						Sixty Years of Hurt… and How to Build the Next Sixty Years
					

As DHFCW prepare for our first home game on Sunday, Gen Williams reviews the joy of the Euros & the drive it could provide the grassroots women’s game




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## scousedom (Sep 4, 2022)

Very standard day. 

Record crowd
Sunshine
Chana Hinds player of the match


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 4, 2022)

Might also add a narrow defeat 2–1 for the reserves against a Clapton CFC that reached the third round of the Vitality Cup last season. Not going to mention how many that team scored against me in a preseason friendly for Goal Diggers  (The official score and our recollection are in dispute after the OSD scoreboard seemed to gain 3 goals during a drinks break!) although in our defence we put out a side gathered at less than 48 notice some of whom had not played 11s football before!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 5, 2022)

The table and weekend results


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2022)

Pics!






















						Dulwich Hamlet Women score a 2-0 victory over Sutton Utd in front of a record crowd, Sun 4th Aug 2022: photo report
					

Dulwich Hamlet Women comfortably cruised to their first win of the season yesterday afternoon at Champion Hill.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 18, 2022)

1-1 draw at New London Lionesses today in a game that we absolutely dominated. No exaggeration when I say we must have had 90% of the ball. Hit the bar twice, the post twice, keeper made a couple of saves plus several more chances inches wide. Even our equaliser hit the woodwork on its way in!

Reserves also dominated but lost 2-1 at Denham United thanks to a late penalty. Frustrating day all round!


----------



## Nivag (Sep 21, 2022)

Liam's photos from Sunday





						18/9/2022 - New London Lionesses vs Dulwich Hamlet Women
					

Photo album by Tom Bale containing 129 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Sep 22, 2022)

Home game this Sunday against Millwall


----------



## scousedom (Sep 25, 2022)

Had to leave at h/t today. Did I miss much?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 25, 2022)

😬


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 26, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Had to leave at h/t today. Did I miss much?


Wise decision to leave at that point!


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 26, 2022)

You lot are being well coy. What was the score?


----------



## Nivag (Sep 26, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> You lot are being well coy. What was the score?


2-6


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 26, 2022)

We did win the first half 1-0 though...


----------



## Nivag (Sep 26, 2022)

This Sunday is a FA Cup game away day to Kent.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 26, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Wise decision to leave at that point!


It was a decision made entirely by the two year old. He must have an instinct for imminent disaster.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 27, 2022)

I’m going to have to watch the highlights later particularly as the referee called me after I’d finished my own games to tell me how she’d sent off Ceylon. Failed to mention Chana’s “red” card though. Wonder whether Lucy Clark is going to be on the team’s Christmas card list.


----------



## Ian Kaye (Sep 28, 2022)

Apparently Chana was sin binned and as she was walking off sarcastically applauded the ref who gave her a yellow card. She wasn’t sent off


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 28, 2022)

Ian Kaye said:


> Apparently Chana was sin binned and as she was walking off sarcastically applauded the ref who gave her a yellow card. She wasn’t sent off


Completely ruined my quip about ketchup for Hinds!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 3, 2022)

ii


----------



## Nivag (Oct 3, 2022)

A small 360 camera test clip


----------



## Nivag (Oct 3, 2022)

Next round draw has been done and we're at home


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 3, 2022)

Nivag said:


> A small 360 camera test clip



That's really clever!


----------



## Borstal Scum (Oct 9, 2022)

A veritable stroll in the sun today, 7-0.

Can’t really take Saturdays any more, but Sundays are a good substitute (Peckham Town on Saturdays and Hamlet women on Sundays is a solid weekend). Some good impromptu chanting from the Toilets Opposite (‘buy a programme for your dog’ being a highlight, albeit one needing context for it to be fully appreciated)


----------



## Nivag (Oct 12, 2022)

Sunday's goal fest highlights 
 


Get your tickets for Worthing this weekend - https://bit.ly/3rK8r5H


----------



## Nivag (Oct 16, 2022)

Match day!!


----------



## Borstal Scum (Oct 16, 2022)

Very good result against a team we’ve struggled against historically. Backs against the wall for much of the second half, but defence was resolute, and Chana Hinds imperious.


----------



## DulwichHarris (Oct 16, 2022)

Battling performance against a great team. Chana Hinds superb I thought but a good shift put in by all of them.
What a fun day out the womens games are.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 16, 2022)

Borstal Scum said:


> Chana Hinds imperious


.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 16, 2022)

We fought so hard today, the Rabble sounded glorious in the Toilets Opposite, noise has got louder and louder over the last three home games, brilliant repertoire going on. As Borstal Scum said, Chana Hinds was sensational in defence, Erin and Ceylon also brilliant too.

With teaching and then doing the men’s comms on Saturdays in previous years, I’d never been to a women’s game before coming back, really feel like I’ve missed out as I love Sundays watching them


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 17, 2022)

Whilst our attendances are still very good for this level and it’s still quite early in the season, its a bit disappointing that we don’t seem to be seeing the anticipated upsurge in crowds resulting from the Euros success, particularly this weekend when there was no mens game at all. I was hoping we would be getting around 500 regularly, but pushing onto 6-700 fans. Perhaps it will start to come now that there’s a regular singing contingent, and with continued exposure? I would say it’s a nice problem to have, but I think we need about 500 to break even.


----------



## DulwichHarris (Oct 17, 2022)

That's interesting to know. How many did we get yesterday?


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 17, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> That's interesting to know. How many did we get yesterday?


293 + 7 dogs


----------



## scousedom (Oct 17, 2022)

Is the 500 figure based on full self-sufficiency? Ie no subsidy from the mens side of the operation?

Personally, I think there should be a willingness to speculate to accumulate with DHFCW. Morally it’s the right thing to do, the mens game having choked the womens for decades. But also strategically… DHFCM will only ever be at “best” a National League team, but if DHFCW were invested in now and shot up the leagues while the game is still growing they could easily establish themselves at a higher tier than the men will ever reach. Lewes are in the Championship for example!

I really liked the suggestion of restarting the 12th Man at both mens and womens games but all the proceeds go to the womens team where they would have way more impact.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 17, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Is the 500 figure based on full self-sufficiency? Ie no subsidy from the mens side of the operation?
> 
> Personally, I think there should be a willingness to speculate to accumulate with DHFCW. Morally it’s the right thing to do, the mens game having choked the womens for decades. But also strategically… DHFCM will only ever be at “best” a National League team, but if DHFCW were invested in now and shot up the leagues while the game is still growing they could easily establish themselves at a higher tier than the men will ever reach. Lewes are in the Championship for example!
> 
> I really liked the suggestion of restarting the 12th Man at both mens and womens games but all the proceeds go to the womens team where they would have way more impact.


I think so, but it was something I heard a while back so can't be sure and it may since have changed (up or down). Someone from the club would need to confirm. In fact it would be good to see what the running costs for putting on a womens match are because it's probably a lot more than we think once you account for every aspect that goes into putting games on at Champion Hill. Certainly a lot more than when the women's team were playing in a park under the Phoenix banner.

There's already a willingness to speculate to accumulate if we're not breaking even. I'd invest more in the womens team because as you say, there's a better chance of getting to a higher level and the women's game is only going to grow as far as I can see. Lewes supposedly pay their men and women equally and given that I guess teams below the Championship level don't pay players at all(?) then it could attract better quality players. I don't know if we'll ever get to that stage, but I guess its easier to do when the mens team is further down the pyramid and wages would be less.

Whilst I see the benefit in the speculate to accumulate model, there might come a point, as we've already seen with a few womens teams, where clubs just say it costs too much to run and they ditch them. So, the sooner you move to a self-sufficient model that argument doesn't stack up. If we ran the 12th man (might need to rename it?!) scheme again for the sole benefit of the womens team, then should the funds raised go directly to covering costs first, or does it open the door to start paying players?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 18, 2022)

Who's up for the cup?


----------



## darryl (Oct 21, 2022)

Are season tickets valid for the cup match? I'm sure I've got in to women's cup games before with an ST, but not so sure that this was correct!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 21, 2022)

No, same as the FA Cup for the men's team, ST not valid for Sunday!


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 21, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> No, same as the FA Cup for the men's team, ST not valid for Sunday!



Typical. Not been able to make any of the league games yet. Was hoping to finally be able to use my season ticket!


----------



## scousedom (Oct 21, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Typical. Not been able to make any of the league games yet. Was hoping to finally be able to use my season ticket!


You’ve not used it for 10% off beer…?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 23, 2022)

Good stuff today all round! A 3-0 victory.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 23, 2022)

Draw tomorrow is it? Assume it’s still regional at this stage…?

Just to add. First time I’ve been in the TO stand for a Womens game. Very enjoyable, well done to the Rabble. Some good new songs - and nicely familiar tunes.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 24, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Draw tomorrow is it? Assume it’s still regional at this stage…?
> 
> Just to add. First time I’ve been in the TO stand for a Womens game. Very enjoyable, well done to the Rabble. Some good new songs - and nicely familiar tunes.



Great atmosphere today. I was a couple of minutes late and could hear the bus shelter stand (TOFFONS) from the other side of Dog Kennel Hill.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 24, 2022)

Another £4k in prize money too. That’s £7k in total so far.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 24, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Another £4k in prize money too. That’s £7k in total so far.


And 1.5k more even if they lose in the first round. 


			https://www.thefa.com/-/media/thefacom-new/files/competitions/2022-23/womens-fa-cup/vitality-womens-fa-cup-prize-fund.ashx


----------



## scousedom (Oct 24, 2022)

Drawn away vs Aylesford, currently played and lost six and bottom of our division.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 24, 2022)

Certainly a winnable tie, having beaten them 7-0 at home just a few weeks ago, equally though they have history of beating us in the FA Cup at their place back in 2019, but without doubt a huge chance to reach R2


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 26, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> There's already a willingness to speculate to accumulate if we're not breaking even. I'd invest more in the womens team because as you say, there's a better chance of getting to a higher level and the women's game is only going to grow as far as I can see. Lewes supposedly pay their men and women equally and given that I guess teams below the Championship level don't pay players at all(?) then it could attract better quality players. I don't know if we'll ever get to that stage, but I guess its easier to do when the mens team is further down the pyramid and wages would be less.



On this subject, I was just watching the Peter Crouch episode yesterday where he meets up with the womens team and speaks to them about having their travel costs covered. I was a bit surprised to hear they don't even get their expenses paid for. Does anyone know if anything ever happened about that?


----------



## SagaLout (Oct 26, 2022)

blueheaven said:


> On this subject, I was just watching the Peter Crouch episode yesterday where he meets up with the womens team and speaks to them about having their travel costs covered. I was a bit surprised to hear they don't even get their expenses paid for. Does anyone know if anything ever happened about that?


No change. They are currently travelling to Bromley two evenings a week.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (Oct 28, 2022)

Who's up for Sunday football?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Who's up for Sunday football?



If anyone has a few moments and could write about three paragraphs about this game I'll post something on Buzz tomorrow


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 28, 2022)

I’ll send something across to you editor 😊


----------



## scousedom (Oct 30, 2022)

Sunday afternoon 4-2s are boss.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 30, 2022)

Also, credit to the Belinda Carlisle fan - I think they’ve completed football songs.


----------



## DulwichHarris (Oct 31, 2022)

Lot of sore throats and sore heads after St Albans the day before but still a great afternoon. Good turnout and the women put on a high-scoring display. They seem to have hit a fearsome run of form.


----------



## DulwichHarris (Oct 31, 2022)

Very amused and gleeful to discover that we made such a racket against Aylesford that one of their players asked the ref to intervene to make us be quiet 🤫


----------



## scousedom (Oct 31, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> Very amused and gleeful to discover that we made such a racket against Aylesford that one of the players asked the ref to intervene to make us be quiet 🤫



There’s two weeks before we play them in the Cup to come up with a song about that…


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 31, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> Very amused and gleeful to discover that we made such a racket against Aylesford that one of their players asked the ref to intervene to make us be quiet 🤫






scousedom said:


> There’s two weeks before we play them in the Cup to come up with a song about that…




As fans, the Rabble haven't achieved such a feat since the mid 90s when neighbours at Sutton Utd moaned about the noise we we're making. I'm glad to see the old ways carry on.


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 2, 2022)

Good match report.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 3, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> As fans, the Rabble haven't achieved such a feat since the mid 90s when neighbours at Sutton Utd moaned about the noise we we're making. I'm glad to see the old ways carry on.


Midweek game at GGL. A steward came around to ask us to keep the noise down as one of Sutton’s neighbours claimed they were unable to hear EastEnders on the telly. Can’t recall exactly but think we might have burst into a rendition of the theme tune turned up to 11 at that point.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 7, 2022)

Photos from yesterday's 6-1 win against Bexhill United in the League Cup








						2022-11-06 Bexhill Utd vs DHFCW 1-6
					

Explore this photo album by urbannivag on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 12, 2022)

Big FA Cup match tomorrow away at Aylesford (they play at K Sports ground - Cobdown). The train to Aylesford is tortuous with several changes though. I'd recommend going to West Malling and then a ten minute taxi instead. There are also better pubs there, including the Malling Jug (micropub) and The Bull Inn (Sunday Roast / pies). Alternatively take the train one stop further to East Malling and 30 minute walk via a large orchard.

There are no trains via Denmark Hill tomorrow though. Thameslink services to / from Sevenoaks will be diverted via Herne Hill and Beckenham Junction. Replacement buses will run between Herne Hill and Bromley South via Catford.

Herne Hill to West Malling is 70 minutes with one change.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 13, 2022)

3-1 win in misty Kent to take us through to the next round 💖💙🌶


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 13, 2022)

Made the BBC footy results.......


----------



## scousedom (Nov 14, 2022)

Home to Gillingham in 2RP.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 14, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Home to Gillingham in 2RP.



Dammit.

I live next to that there Gillingham. An away match would have suited me.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 14, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I live next to that there Gillingham. An away match would have suited me.


Get a lift on the Gillingham bus.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 14, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Get a lift on the Gillingham bus.



I do have some dignity left.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 14, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Also, credit to the Belinda Carlisle fan - I think they’ve completed football songs.


A suggestion for a Cup version, second set of two lines…
“Leaves defenders sprawling, twisted as coppers
She’ll take us to the third round proper”.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 14, 2022)

Great opportunity for all fans to get behind the team
work for a big turn out

A must for all true Rabble - for sure


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Nov 15, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Home to Gillingham in 2RP.


When is the game?


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 15, 2022)

barnsleydulwich said:


> When is the game?


Nov 27th


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 17, 2022)

I see Gillingham are away to Ebbsfleet from our league on Sunday in the Kent FA Cup. I hope a scout is sent to have a look.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 18, 2022)

FA Cup tickets now available online


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Does anyone fancy being the Buzz reporter for the women's team? I want to give them proper coverage but I'm pretty much running the site on my own right now.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Does anyone fancy being the Buzz reporter for the women's team? I want to give them proper coverage but I'm pretty much running the site on my own right now.


I’d be happy to pool with someone. I can do most homes but aways are tricky.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 18, 2022)

I’d be happy to help out when I can although my own playing commitments mean I can’t make too many games.


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 20, 2022)

SagaLout said:


> I see Gillingham are away to Ebbsfleet from our league on Sunday in the Kent FA Cup. I hope a scout is sent to have a look.


Ebbsfleet lost 2-1 in the last minute.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## scousedom (Nov 27, 2022)

A bit annoying. We’re better than them. But what a run. 
It’s about glory not cash, but worth noting they’ve made more in prize money than the men.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2022)

great atmosphere
great goal from Corrigan
great team performance
great future

credit to the players and volunteers and fans who have built the momentum behind the women's team
a credit to our club

attendance 631 record


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 28, 2022)

scousedom said:


> A bit annoying. We’re better than them. But what a run.
> It’s about glory not cash, but worth noting they’ve made more in prize money than the men.


It’s good to see that there is some decent prize money at last in the Vitality Cup. Last season Clapton lost cash big time for making the third round and being drawn away to Plymouth. Last season I think we’d have picked up around £2k for reaching this stage of the competition; this year it’s closer to £15k. Now we just need to get Peckham Town in the competition so I can get one last shot at glory before “old age” decides to kick in.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 28, 2022)

Checkout Liam's photos 





						27/11/2022 - Dulwich Hamlet Women vs Gillingham
					

Photo album by liam asman containing 110 images




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Friday at 5:16 AM)

Free entry to this Sunday's away game


----------



## Nivag (Sunday at 1:47 PM)

In case you're not on Twitter


----------

